# Money Laundering



## IgrowBIGG (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello. I grow of course and within the next year or two i will be starting to make some more money. Too much so that the 5 or 10k the bank lets you deposit each month is holdin me back a little. I would appreciate it if anyone who has or has had exp w this topic and knows the workings of laundering to plez enlightin me and the roi community. THX. 

This is an article I found that is quite interesting but not as in depth as I would like.

http://www.wisebread.com/how-to-launder-money


----------



## KaleoXxX (Feb 28, 2010)

what i would do is fill a storage unit, in someone elses or a fake name, and just fill it with boxes of cash. no need to wory about banks or IRS but dont tell anyone where your cashstash is and even make sure no one follows you


----------



## estesj (Feb 28, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> what i would do is fill a storage unit, in someone elses or a fake name, and just fill it with boxes of cash. no need to wory about banks or IRS but dont tell anyone where your cashstash is and even make sure no one follows you


I agree 100%! In this game if your making a good amount of cash you need to roll cowboy style and have cash put up in a number of places. I hate the bank myself but I'm sure someone could help you out with this subject if you must go that rout.


----------



## nerfturf (Feb 28, 2010)

cash cash cash trade it in for big bills or you will have a paper trail somewhere. also do you have a regular job? if so cash all your checks insted of depositing them that way you can make your regular purchases in cash from work money and dealing money without a card or check so the irs will not know how much you spent of your work money so its not odd when you go and re-deposit a few grand. thats not going to take care of it all but some


----------



## Keenly (Feb 28, 2010)

dont count your chickens before they hatch, the market is heavily saturated right now


----------



## stupidclown (Feb 28, 2010)

apply for a tax id number for a small import company. order cheap shit from china off tradekey.com sell it or trow it away, what ever and get a recipt book write them for sales you didn't make keep good records open a biz account single owner depost all you green money there. but pay taxes or they will get you


----------



## wiseguy316 (Feb 28, 2010)

on the serious side,, the best solution is to open a small business.


----------



## stupidclown (Feb 28, 2010)

oh ps you will spend money to do this and lose money to uncle sam, but clean money costs.

want to keep all your money?

stash cash.

you should stash cash anyway a large amount. cops can freeze or seize you bank accounts and legal fees don't pay themselves


----------



## estesj (Feb 28, 2010)

wiseguy316 said:


> on the serious side,, the best solution is to open a small business.


Yep a cash business like a car wash or a hot dog stand where they cant tell how much you actually made.


----------



## IgrowBIGG (Feb 28, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> what i would do is fill a storage unit, in someone elses or a fake name, and just fill it with boxes of cash. no need to wory about banks or IRS but dont tell anyone where your cashstash is and even make sure no one follows you


Yes but i want to use all my money to buy a house n cars n shit n i cant really put a few hundred grand down in cash (example).


----------



## IgrowBIGG (Feb 28, 2010)

stupidclown said:


> apply for a tax id number for a small import company. order cheap shit from china off tradekey.com sell it or trow it away, what ever and get a recipt book write them for sales you didn't make keep good records open a biz account single owner depost all you green money there. but pay taxes or they will get you


Im not tryna pay taxes to our bull shit gov for things i dont even want. Especially since top two tax brackets are 30-35% of ur mutherfuc**n yearly income. FUC* liberals and their fuc*** neediness. Sry just venting politics in our country upset me.


----------



## IgrowBIGG (Feb 28, 2010)

wiseguy316 said:


> on the serious side,, the best solution is to open a small business.


 yes i agree but details? examples?


----------



## IgrowBIGG (Feb 28, 2010)

I have been thinking of a scheme in which I have a real estate developement/investment company in Mexico and run my money in through that businees into banks in Mexico and then have the money transferred to my banks in the U.S. Sound like it could work? I would drive the cash down to Mexico or ship it in business packages.


----------



## Higher Education (Feb 28, 2010)

IgrowBIGG said:


> Hello. I grow of course and within the next year or two i will be starting to make some more money. Too much so that the 5 or 10k the bank lets you deposit each month is holdin me back a little. I would appreciate it if anyone who has or has had exp w this topic and knows the workings of laundering to plez enlightin me and the roi community. THX.
> 
> This is an article I found that is quite interesting but not as in depth as I would like.
> 
> http://www.wisebread.com/how-to-launder-money


 
Here is another good article....


http://money.howstuffworks.com/money-laundering.htm


Out of curiousity, are you selling wholesale quantities at wholesale prices, or breaking it down and selling retail quantities at retail prices?

It seems like selling wholesale would yield quick, large sums of money, but you would have to find a trustworthy buyer who you know won't try to rob you or do some other dumb shit. That might be difficult. Retail, on the other hand, would yield even more money, but it would come much slower and there would be the constant risk of getting pulled over with weed on your person.

What's some other people's takes on this too?





Keenly said:


> dont count your chickens before they hatch, the market is heavily saturated right now


 
Speak for you own area. Around here, its dry as a rockwool cube under a 1000 watt HPS!


----------



## one11 (Feb 28, 2010)

this threads interesting, even though i'm no where near close enough to worry about money laundering haha.


----------



## ijustgrowGREEN (Feb 28, 2010)

i always wonder how much cash is too much? could i deposit 500 bucks or so into my savings account a month and then spend it in the near future? a 1000 ? where do things become suspicious? what if you were to slowly get a savings account up to 10,000 or so? like take 6-8 months to do it. then it doesnt look suspicious cause you could've saved up that amount out of your legit $ .... ?


----------



## jack the beanstalk (Feb 28, 2010)

IgrowBIGG said:


> yes i agree but details? examples?


There are a million ways to do it but here's one I have heard of a lot of people doing. Buy a house with your income, on credit, whatever. Move in, grow weed and spend the money you make to fix that house up...BIG time. Then you sell your house. You figure out the details. There are 1000 ways to do this. I personally would use the cash method and just resign to be a renter. If you get busted laundering money in ANY fashion you better be prepared to add 20 to your sentence.

I have kids, I want to see them grow up.


----------



## Bauks (Feb 28, 2010)

A guy I knew Took The Cash he made and started a hydro store and stopped growing altogether ......


----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 28, 2010)

I just watched office space yesterday lololol


----------



## trichlone fiend (Feb 28, 2010)

...find a trade that doesn't require a license to have a business in (painting, drywall, carpet, exc....) ...think of a company name that you'll be DBA (doing business as) ...go to your government center ( or worker's comp) , tell them you want to start a company as a "sole proprietor", and that you want to file for a "worker's comp waiver", (unless you want worker's comp)...it cost like 20 bucks here (the waiver), and it takes like 6 weeks to come back ( by mail) if your clear. This gives you a tax varification # for the bank to open a business account. Go get company insurance, get a company truck or van, put your company name on it! Get a company debit card ....spend away. However, you must file taxes...don't know of any "good" places to file, do ya? Look for the small, run down tax guys....lol, that's how I found mine! 

If you owe any taxes, you'll find out shortly after you file for your woker's comp, or worker's comp waiver. The Worker's Comp Board will protest your comp untill you contact them and are to good standing with the IRS.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Feb 28, 2010)

...btw, that's how you start a , "sole proprietorship", if you were to pick a " partnership" type of business, your in for a whole different deal. Stick with a sole proprietorship.


----------



## stupidclown (Feb 28, 2010)

I am the sole propietor of a small import company.

btw laundering money means paying taxes on it so you can have it with out the government getting you for tax evasion


----------



## IgrowBIGG (Feb 28, 2010)

Higher Education said:


> Here is another good article....
> 
> 
> http://money.howstuffworks.com/money-laundering.htm
> ...


 
Yes, or three or four trustworth buyers who dont know about eachother . Im beyond retail homie lbs n up i would never deal retail if u wanna b makin ne kinda real money in retail u got a huge chance of getting caught so many diff ways and variables. Wholesale is much better. Get rid of it all at one time and only make transactions a couple times a month. And if ur producin the super dank then everyone wants it


----------



## IgrowBIGG (Feb 28, 2010)

ijustgrowGREEN said:


> i always wonder how much cash is too much? could i deposit 500 bucks or so into my savings account a month and then spend it in the near future? a 1000 ? where do things become suspicious? what if you were to slowly get a savings account up to 10,000 or so? like take 6-8 months to do it. then it doesnt look suspicious cause you could've saved up that amount out of your legit $ .... ?


You can deposit up to either 5 or 10k into an account each month. Any more than that and the bank will look into your deposits and notify the gov of possible tax fraud. Now a good way to get around this, as i would do, is to have a bank account or two set up at several different banks. Maybe even under several different names. Private banks work better than generic ones such as BOA or Chase or somethin and, well if u do the math with 4 seperate bank accounts at 4 seperate banks at 5000 a month each you can deposit up to 20k a month in cash without being detected.


----------



## IgrowBIGG (Feb 28, 2010)

trichlone fiend said:


> ...btw, that's how you start a , "sole proprietorship", if you were to pick a " partnership" type of business, your in for a whole different deal. Stick with a sole proprietorship.


 
GREAT info man im not tryin to pay taxes tho or actually constantly run a business. Just grow my bud n put the cash away.


----------



## IgrowBIGG (Feb 28, 2010)

stupidclown said:


> I am the sole propietor of a small import company.
> 
> btw laundering money means paying taxes on it so you can have it with out the government getting you for tax evasion


??? doesnt money laundering mean tht you do NOT pay taxes to the gov? and being able to deposit illegally earned cash without anyone questioning where it came from?


----------



## Bauks (Feb 28, 2010)

*From Wiki:*


*Money laundering* is the process of changing large amounts of money obtained from crimes, such as drug trafficking, into origination from a legitimate source.[1] It is a crime in many jurisdictions with varying definitions. It is a key operation of the underground economy.
In US law it is the practice of engaging in financial transactions to conceal the identity, source, or destination of illegally gained money. In UK law the common law definition is wider. The act is defined as _taking any action with property of any form which is either wholly or in part the proceeds of a crime that will disguise the fact that that property is the proceeds of a crime or obscure the beneficial ownership of said property_.
In the past, the term "money laundering" was applied only to financial transactions related to organized crime. Today its definition is often expanded by government and international regulators such as the US Office of the Comptroller of the Currency to mean _any financial transaction which generates an asset or a value as the result of an illegal act_, which may involve actions such as tax evasion or false accounting. In the UK, it does not even need to involve money, but any economic good. Courts involve money laundering committed by private individuals, drug dealers, businesses, corrupt officials, members of criminal organizations such as the Mafia, and even states.
As financial crime has become more complex, and "Financial Intelligence" (FININT) has become more recognized in combating international crime and terrorism, money laundering has become more prominent in political, economic, and legal debate. Money laundering is ipso facto illegal; the acts generating the money almost always are themselves criminal in some way (for if not, the money would not need to be laundered).


* Modern development*

Money laundering is not a crime invented during the Prohibition era in the United States, but techniques were developed and refined then[_citation needed_]. Many methods were devised to disguise the origins of money generated by the sale of illegal alcohol. After Al Capone's 1931 conviction for tax evasion, mobster Meyer Lansky transferred funds from Florida "Carpet Joints" to accounts overseas. After the 1934 Swiss Banking Act, which created the principle of bank secrecy, Lansky bought a Swiss bank into which he could transfer his illegal funds through a complex system of shell companies, holding companies, and offshore bank accounts.
In the post-World War II era, legislators found themselves in a quandary as they were confronted with a growing list of commercial, fiscal, and environmental offenses that did not actually cause direct harm to any one identifiable victim; there was no stinking corpse. They decided that confiscating the proceeds of crime would adequately deter potential criminals. Anxious to avoid confiscation, organized criminals now needed to give these huge sums of money  not easily consumed or invested in the legal economy without raising eyebrows  a patina of legitimacy: they needed to "launder" it. Money laundering has been dubbed the "Achilles heel of organized crime", for it compels mobsters to seek out and co-opt established businessmen and women with highly technical know-how and access to legal institutions like banks to launder their plunder.[2]
The term "money laundering" does not derive, as is often said, from Al Capone having used laundromats to hide ill-gotten gains. It is more likely to mean that dirty money is made clean. At some point in the process there must be a switch between the two; necessarily the art is to keep that switch hidden.[_citation needed_]
Meyer Lansky perfected a predecessor of money laundering, "capital flight," transferring his funds to Switzerland and other offshore places. The first reference to the term "money laundering" itself actually appears during the Watergate scandal. US President Richard Nixon's "Committee to Re-elect the President" moved dirty campaign contributions to Mexico, then brought the money back through a company in Miami. It was Britain's The Guardian newspaper that coined the term, referring to the process as "laundering." (See Jeffrey Robinson's three books on money laundering, The Laundrymen, The Merger and The Sink.)
Money may be laundered through a complex business network of shell companies and trusts based in tax havens. "Smurfing" is an example of a money laundering technique.


*Examples*

*Cashing up*

A business taking large amounts of small change each week (e.g. a convenience store) needs to deposit that money in a bank. If its deposits vary greatly for no obvious reason this can draw suspicion; but if the transactions are regular and roughly the same the suspicion is easily discounted. This is the basis of all money laundering, a track record of depositing clean money before slipping through dirty money.
In the United States, for example, cash transactions and deposits of more than $10,000 must be reported by the cashier (the bank etc) as "significant cash transactions" to the Financial Crimes Enforcement Network FinCEN, with any other suspicious financial activity identified as "suspicious activity reports" (SARs).
In other jurisdictions suspicion-based requirements may be placed on financial services employees and firms to report suspicious activity to the authorities.
*Captive business*

Another method is to start a business whose cash inflow cannot be monitored, and funnel the small change into it and pay taxes on it. But all bank employees are trained to be constantly on the lookout for transactions that seem to be trying to get around reporting requirements. To avoid suspicion, shell companies should deal directly with the public, perform some service (not provide physical goods), and have a business that reasonably would accept cash as a matter of course. Dealing directly with the public in cash gives a plausible reason for not having a record of customers.
For example, it is quite reasonable to think that a hairstylist is paid in cash and, even if she knows her customer's names, does not know their bank details. A record of a haircut must ostensibly be accepted as prima facie evidence. Service businesses have the advantage of the anonymity of resources  but the disadvantage that they must deal in cash. A business that sells computers has to account for the computers, whereas the hairstylist does not have to produce the cut hair, but the receipt for the computer, even if inflated, exists  that for the haircut probably does not. It is of course also possible to invent customers, purely for the purpose of accepting money from them.


----------



## ironicchronic (Mar 1, 2010)

You cant just grow weed and buy a ferarri. the only way to do it is to have a job. you can only spend as much as you make, otherwise the irs can demand to know where you got this money, and if u cant prove the source, they take it. I would never deposit 5 grand here and there.

pay everything in cash, and after a few years of working you should be clear to buy that ferrari. Or you could do somthing like trying an agreesive investment technique. you could lose alot of money but you could make alot of money legit quick.

if u dont pay taxes, the only thing your safe to buy is food and shit.


----------



## stupidclown (Mar 1, 2010)

the point of laundering money is to keep the gov off your back best way to do that is give them money


----------



## Sardonicus (Mar 1, 2010)

Ok ... lemme get this straight... you wanna legal up money to buy houses, cars and bling that requires loans from financial institutions, but pay little to no taxes? Sounds reasonable... Spend 65 Bucks... Online course... get Ordained as a Minister... Tax breaks galore and when you are doing your makers work who knows how much that costs and how much your "parish" donates... 
Save some in a box and bury it for the "X Factor" - never know when ya gotta leave town or get a lawyer fast!


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 1, 2010)

you could old school and go to a casino cash in and leave with a cheque from the casino i'm not sure about the rest of the world but this is pretty common still in the u.k


----------



## EdGreyfox (Mar 1, 2010)

Any business where you are providing a service or goods where the amount sold and prices charged can't be verified by anything but your paper receipts will work, but it needs to be a business that would realisticially be bringing in the amounts of money your talking about, and it would have to exist as more then just a paper business and serve at least some real customers to be an effective front operation. 

Back in the 70's and 80's you could go out and buy a couple video game or pinball machines, put them in a local gas station, and you were pretty much set, but today you need to be a bit more creative. If you choose a front that actually sells a product keeping the inventory records straight so that they match both your purchase and sales receipts is going to be difficult- I would suggest you either avoid that type of business or choose one that does a lot of its buying at swap meets, yard sales, etc (like an antiques store) where there really isn't any way for anyone to verify the accuracy of your records. A hotdog cart might sound like a good idea, but if you say you have sales of 10K a week but only have $1k in purchases from hot dog suppliers people like me (I'm an accountant) are going to notice. 

The ideal business is one where you provide a service, but one where the customers come to you and there isn't any way to verify how many you actually served. Something like a massage therapist would be perfect, but if you can't do that there are plenty of other things that would work with a bit of thought and imagination.


----------



## IgrowBIGG (Mar 2, 2010)

hahah


stupidclown said:


> the point of laundering money is to keep the gov off your back best way to do that is give them money


----------



## Miss MeanWeed (Mar 2, 2010)

You can always 'lose' a lot of money to yourself in online poker.
You could buy non-existant items off yourself on E-Bay.
You could buy winning lottery/horse-racing tickets off people for a small premium.

Or a shovel, some plastic bags, and a GPS


----------



## redivider (Mar 2, 2010)

around here barber shops are the way to go....

most customers pay cash at barber shops anyways......


----------



## Sardonicus (Mar 2, 2010)

video store ... who knows how many movies you rent


----------



## IAm5toned (Mar 2, 2010)

6 month certified deposits..... start with one or 2, then start buying them up gradually... but it takes time to build it up or else the IRS will be on you like stink on shit.


----------



## Iron, Lion, Zion (Mar 3, 2010)

IgrowBIGG said:


> ??? doesnt money laundering mean tht you do NOT pay taxes to the gov? and being able to deposit illegally earned cash without anyone questioning where it came from?


No. Money laundering is when you make up a fake reason for where the money is coming in from. This fake reason legitimizes the money, allowing you to do whatever you want with it. You can't legitimize it without paying taxes. Watch the movie "Layer Cake." Awesome movie about an upscale drug dealer who is laundering his $$... Guy Ritchie directed, Daniel Craig is main character.


----------



## ill Padrino (Mar 4, 2010)

Iron said:


> No. Money laundering is when you make up a fake reason for where the money is coming in from. This fake reason legitimizes the money, allowing you to do whatever you want with it. You can't legitimize it without paying taxes. Watch the movie "Layer Cake." Awesome movie about an upscale drug dealer who is laundering his $$... Guy Ritchie directed, Daniel Craig is main character.



Layer Cake is an awesome movie. Doesn't teach to much about money laundering but gives a general idea. 

I would not recommend putting any large amounts of cash into a bank account. Unless you already have paper work to prove your source.

Also I don't recommend using money transfers for ANY REASON!!!
The cashier has an option button that is for suspicious transaction. One push and IRS has all your information. 

Best thing you can do is stash your money and keep your mouth shut. Pretty Simple. 
Peoples big mouths is what usually gets them in trouble.


----------



## sakhalchea (Mar 4, 2010)

safest way guaranteed is, 1. Get a Job 2. Deposit all your earning from legit work into your bank 3. pay your bills and your spending money with your profit
In short pretty much only save the money you can prove you earn, I honestly wouldn't trust anyone with money i made in the black market. I would burry every stack of 5k in the back yard or in a basement with a stealth custom built safe. Like that cooper guy said, every person you tell about it leads to an increase of 10 percent that you will get hit.


----------



## GDP Broker (Mar 4, 2010)

I think a mmj dspensary is the perfect front. Going after it once I slip a venture capitalist on the know (rich friend) with that clean bank my dirty cash. Buy pre ico mmj in LA. Start slanging my own huge crop and then get the books a cookin.

What you guys think?


----------



## dieselfan (Mar 4, 2010)

I think if you are going to start a business that sells weed the government may look closer into your personal life and maybe find your grow operation in the process. I am in my last year in business school at a good university doing a project on start up companies and i am researching fishing charters. You could claim to charge $200 dollars a person, 6 people a trip, 2 trips a day thats $2400 dollars a day if your running at full capacity and your could get a nice new toy in the process(sick boat)


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Mar 5, 2010)

what about using a wholesale clothing company/ Horse Show Clothing booth type of front. you can have any amout of inventory at anytime( easily stored) and potentially could make several thousands a weekend. as a wholesale company you can do anywhere from 30,000- 100,000 in profit a weekend, depending on the show, it also wont show is the customers "pay" cash up front or COD. just figured an easy way to launder mass quantities at a time. theoretically this could work with any kind of wholesale company. but one with less inventory the better. plus all the inventory you buy for your "wholesale clothing" company, you can give to your wife or girlfriend or whatever. just fly out to L.A., san pedro market, wholesale clothes for cheap. take about 7 grand cash and spend away. then your set to deposit your money.


----------



## DMG3528 (Mar 5, 2010)

I think a "Spiritual Adviser" is the way to go. 
Same line as the massage therapist except you don't need a license to operate.
Cash only, Reciept book, and lots of sinner's.
I like the idea of selling a service and not a product.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Mar 5, 2010)

ya but if you already had a similar business established, would something like that work? its been open for several years, so should have good trust from gov, since there is already credit line and fluctuating profits, no thanks to our wonderful economy right now. i dont mind paying the taxes on the money, since i could actually legally use it to buy the stuff i want/ bills etc. then stash the rest of it away for a " rainy day" when you need a lot of cash quick.


----------



## Mattplusness (Mar 5, 2010)

smells like bacon


----------



## Vansterdam (Mar 6, 2010)

Almost all of the ideas on this thread are quit comical...no offense, I know most of the bros are just throwing out ideas.

I'm not a commercial grower, but i know business. I've made money in Real Estate, investment banking and merchandising. First thing, if your lifestyle doesn't reflect your income, big time red flags will be raised (if you're a target of an investigation). So paying your bills with employment income and supporting your lifestyle with cash is never going to work in the long run...too many loose ends.

The best way to turn cash (regardless of where it's coming from) into legit wealth is in Real Estate. I've personally flipped 5 houses (legitimately). Here's how it goes. You buy a house as your principal residence that needs repair . You hire contractors to make repairs and pay cash for most (but not all), only you are the guy who did repairs as far as anyone is concerned. All materials are bought by you and you keep receipts. Over the span of 6 months or a year, you put a 100k into your house, of which 2/3 is labour and you increase the value by another 100k or more. Profit will not always be the same...but your investment will be reflected in the new value of the home. You sell the house and make your profit. You move onto a bigger project and so on. In 5 years you create a million or more from your Real Estate venture.

Keep tools in your garage and learn a thing or two about the reno business. When you sell your house, all funds are managed by Lawyers and your bank is in the loop.

The plan is fool proof not withstanding a few mistakes along the way. It really doesn't matter if the cash you are using comes from legitimate sources or not, there is no way for anyone to know, because you did the work yourself and the proceeds are as a result of sweat equity.

As mentioned, I've already done this with legitimate funds and actually did most of the work myself, but no one would have known if I hired out some or all of the work.

Clearly this strategy does not provide instant results that many may be looking for, but if you think like a businessman rather than a person with a hole burning in their pocket...you'll succeed in the long run and your wealth will be legitimate...

Hope this helps...

Cheers...


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Mar 6, 2010)

ya i do like that idea. but it would be hard to do that if you wanted to own a house that you could grow year round. by putting that as the primary residence and then flipping it all the time you wouldnt be able to grow, especially if your going to have workers around. now if someone was to grow commercially for a couple of years, make the money they want to then go through that process, it would work, but to be able to have a steadier more frequent way to legitimize that mysterious cash. 


i do not grow commercially but saw this thread interesting and decided to post in it. i have always had a knack of finding loopholes in things, so i figured i might be able to give some good ideas. but i do like the idea of selling a service rather and than products ie. spiritual advisor and such


----------



## Day to Daze (Mar 10, 2010)

pay your bills with your wages (if you have a job) spend a lot of your drug money on whatever tickles your fancie (thats not too expensive so people dont ask questions) then with all the cash around Buy up gold ... silver etc ... bury it .. that way if the value of cash drops .. as its been known to do in the past.. (germany ww2 etc .. loaf of bread for 100000 etc.) then you can just use gold to trade or sell .. for little loss in value

as for buying large things boats cars houses... i would buy a second house ... fix it up like crazy .. build a pool ... extra rooms etc ... pay all the builders in cash ..then sell it a couple of years down the line ... then all the cash ends up in your bank ... then just do it all over again when you have too much cash .. 

but i mean come on ... who makes that kind of money on here realy ... man at best i double my wages every week .. 3 plants every 3 weeks .. 6-10 oz a week .. sold 100pound an ounce .... grow it cut it dry it and its out the door with an ounce or so for me .. and with my extra cash every 3 weeks ... Poker ..250- 500pound cash games ... if i win well im up by thousands and i can get proof from the casino as to where the cash is from .. easy ..


----------



## cptbass (Mar 11, 2010)

Here's a pretty easy way to keep your money in offshore accounts, only you don't get the interest. I keep all mine in an online poker account. With one call I can get it sent anywhere in the world anytime of day or night. I have it wire transfered to them under a false name using cash. They limit the amount you can deposit at first but soon you'll be able to send $1k a day. Never even played one hand of poker!!! If for any reason I ever need the money legit I cash out into my bank account and tell the IRS I won some big tournament. May have to pay taxes on it but so far so good. Hope it keeps working for me and helps anyone else...


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Mar 11, 2010)

the only problem i see with that is, if you wanted to get acces to a lot of the money at once, say like 100k IRS would def investigate the so-called "winnings" from poker. if you said it was some tournament, then what one. why is there no documentation of you winning it. or even why you havent had any activity in your account other than depositing into it. what about the cash your pumping into it. how are you getting that to the poker.com people in cash without the gov/irs finding out


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Mar 11, 2010)

haha ya i always find a couple of thousand dollars in my couch cushions. dont you? nah if you find a lot of money and claim it, you have to file a police report and such. if its a little then you dont need to legitimize it anyways. we are talking about lots of money, such as couple hundred thousand a year or such. so i dont always go on walks a find black briefcases full of cash


----------



## thizz13 (Mar 11, 2010)

Happens to me alot the I guess lucky me!!!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Mar 11, 2010)

haha definitely lucky you. i wish i had your luck. then id be driving me a BMW


----------



## Big P (Mar 11, 2010)

I dont think you guys should break anymore laws than you need to. Just get everything form your regular job deposited in the bank and use the cash you have to pay your bills and expenses and splurges

pay you mortgage or rent and bills using money orders & cash,


if you make 50K a year, that is what you will have in the bank every year saved.

then take any exess cash you have if any and stash it. Then when you retire at 40 use the cash stashed away first, then once depleted move on to you huge saving where you put away 100% of you erning from you job

anyone asks how you manged to save evert penny of you income you tell them you let people stay at you house and they payed for everything


maybe you got good friends, who give you money, your allowed to give a friend up to $10K as a gift a and it is untaxable and but i think that person is supposed to report to the IRS that he gave you the gift or he will be taxed on the ten K he gave you.


----------



## snizzim (Mar 11, 2010)

In that case if you have retired and your old you just start naming off dead friends...the IRS can't tax them...lol


----------



## po'thead (Mar 12, 2010)

you could buy and sell musical instruments. Most quality orchestral string instruments are very old (100+ years), very expensive and appreciate in value very fast. a cello you buy for 60,000(low to mid range price) dollars could increase in value thousands of dollars a year.


----------



## cptbass (Mar 12, 2010)

most of the poker sites are located offshore and will not work with the IRS or US government in anyway. Do a little research on each site they're all different. If nothing else it's a good way to deposit cash via money transfers and get back legit checks.


----------



## Wordz (Mar 12, 2010)

Don't add bleach when laundering your money but borax works wonders.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Mar 12, 2010)

well if the poker site's servers were off shore and wont give up its information on its users and how much they deposit. then this could be a viable option. and i like it because i actually do play poker, just not online. the only two things i see wrong still is, this being the US, they always get what they want. if they wanted the info bad enough, theyll find a way to get it. also the government can still track money orders


----------



## bucket o queens (Mar 12, 2010)

CASH only biz is the way to go, laundry mat, car wash, etc. there are still business' out there that still dont take credit cards. if your really serious there is no better investment than your education. pay for college with your earnings in the street.


----------



## greenthumb213 (Mar 12, 2010)

Haha no one on here ballin like that bro


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a close friend wh is a bank manager and we've discussed this in detail. I regularly deposit mucho cash proceeds without any issues. Vending business is the easiest, safest way to run cash thru......... high markup on candy helps alot.


----------



## HGD (Mar 12, 2010)

Get a safe keep it in there. Anyone can see your back account and it can be frozen or seized. Why wold you trust banks after they just required a 700 billion bailout?


----------



## Day to Daze (Mar 13, 2010)

thats how im keeping the misses quiet.. "you dont say a word even if we brake up and ill pay your way through uni"... (have photos of her with the weed and baggies too just as a fall back if she does tell the cops .. ...."SHE did it"

the only way i get rid of cash is poker.. not online though .. just the local casino ... the winnings all get recorded so i dont have to worry ... 
.. good cash business.. ermm ... id say fish merchant..
i know a guy who clears 2k a day selling fish .. its got like 100% profit on each fish...


----------



## Ace Smoking (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok, here is a random assortment of serious answers.

Deposit the 5k monthly into your bank. Federal documents state its an aggregation of 5k, so don't try and 2k it every week. Also, the tellers and employees are required to support ANY suspicious activity NO MATTER THE AMOUNT. When a bank employee is required to file a suspicious activity regarding an activity that may be viewed as ongoing, they are also required to notify local law enforcement via phone call...... Once the money is in the system, you can do large transactions between financial institutes without worry. Its only the initial deposits.

Prepaid Debit Cards - Don't touch that money in the bank. Stack it slowly. Use these cards for all your other small transactions... Want some shirt off some web page? use the card. Order that cookware off the infomercial? use the card. Cash for all real life retail transactions 

Poker - This is not going to work. Professional players have a hard enough time as is trying to launder their online moneys back into a legitimate American system. Cashouts from Pokerstars are sent as a check from Canada because American banks do not deal in online gambling money. Most banks will refuse to cash the check if they know its from poker.... plus you have to use a bank or a prepaid card to get the money online to begin with.

Work - Find some business. Maybe one that isn't doing so great in this crap economy. Make sure it's a service business that deals with few if any patients. Maybe a contractor, or a groundskeeper for a person with a large back yard or some crap. Pay this person cash. Receive salary....... I guess not ideal to some as you will probably be losing money after tax now.


----------



## cptbass (Mar 14, 2010)

I would DEFINATELY NOT DEAL WITH POKERSTARS. Look into other sites, you CAN deposit through money orders and most allow you to cash out through a bank account. This "bank account" does not have to be and really shouldn't be in the US. About 8 or 9 years ago they use to let you cash out through Western Union. That was when I first started using it.

I agree with the rest of you though, a small vending business or anything like that would be easy. I just always thought that there would be too much for me to screw up that way, getting high on the supply....


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Mar 14, 2010)

bucket o queens said:


> CASH only biz is the way to go, laundry mat, car wash, etc. there are still business' out there that still dont take credit cards. if your really serious there is no better investment than your education. pay for college with your earnings in the street.



this is exactly what i did. 
i just recently graduated from school. 
best decision i made so far. 

as far as laundering large amounts of money. 
bucket said it earlier, businesses that deal with cash. or things that you can price however you need to. like art or music. 

something that you like to do and are interested in is always a plus if you plan to run your own business. 
a hydro store is a good idea. 
an art gallery.
a recording studio. 
a vintage clothing store. 
a pawn shop. 
a mechanic shop. 

i think any of these fall under businesses that could be very lucrative legally and also be used to turn your dirty cash into legal cash.


----------



## BorgClone (Mar 14, 2010)

I am involved in online gambling and poker and casino are shitty ways to get your money in properly to the USA in fact in some states its already a felony to play online... i have worked with some big affiliate sites, writing promotions,translating, player manager and such and those guys got it right, they have offshore accounting in belize, no names in it, nominal fees year for setup and maintenance and a little extra for director of corporation spot, dhl courier all year and a visa that can be used to pay any shit you want and its untraceable... it a start, this and the real estate scheme should be enough for you to build up legal money... my 2cents anyway...


----------



## BorgClone (Mar 14, 2010)

you can read more here... forgot to mention...


----------



## resinraider (Mar 14, 2010)

Go to the casino with a cpl friends. Give em each 5k. Get chips and then cash them in a few hrs later and get a cheque


----------



## allovher (Mar 14, 2010)

Day to Daze said:


> pay your bills with your wages (if you have a job) spend a lot of your drug money on whatever tickles your fancie (thats not too expensive so people dont ask questions) then with all the cash around Buy up gold ... silver etc ... bury it .. that way if the value of cash drops .. as its been known to do in the past.. (germany ww2 etc .. loaf of bread for 100000 etc.) then you can just use gold to trade or sell .. for little loss in value
> 
> as for buying large things boats cars houses... i would buy a second house ... fix it up like crazy .. build a pool ... extra rooms etc ... pay all the builders in cash ..then sell it a couple of years down the line ... then all the cash ends up in your bank ... then just do it all over again when you have too much cash ..
> 
> but i mean come on ... who makes that kind of money on here realy ... man at best i double my wages every week .. 3 plants every 3 weeks .. 6-10 oz a week .. sold 100pound an ounce .... grow it cut it dry it and its out the door with an ounce or so for me .. and with my extra cash every 3 weeks ... Poker ..250- 500pound cash games ... if i win well im up by thousands and i can get proof from the casino as to where the cash is from .. easy ..


till the court asks "you rebuilt a house and a pool yourself? do u have any formal training?

u could lie but then they ask the contractors u paid in cash (who will have ur address on record and how much u paid them) where that money came from.

then what do u say


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Mar 15, 2010)

haha exactly what i was wondering. truly, a business is the way to go. one that deals with lots of cash sales, or sells a service. I.E. house cleaning, pest control, Spiritual provider, screw it, a psychic would work. haha . your a good one and make 10K a month. they would have no way of knowing that. you could make 20K a month if you wanted. and you would have no inventory. just rent a space. set it up like a psychic shop then presto. easy money laundering.


----------



## Day to Daze (Mar 15, 2010)

yeah good point .... good thing im a plasterer .. id probably get away with saying i did most of it myself/with help from friends who are also in trades... 

but come on .. everyone in this thread at the moment .. isnt ever (with the odd exeption) going to make enough cash to buy and fix up a house.. i mean hell i would have to grow 5 or 10 times my current grow to be able to make that kind of cash ... the only thing i have to worry about is friends and family asking about cash ... 

i mean i think ill be working for a long time yet... i hate it and i cant stand working for "the man" when i think i can susstain myself by growing then ... ill probably go for a small cash business.. probably you know a car wash or small arcade...

every day i stand there at work dealing with all the fuck ups in society and thinking to myself .. why am i taking orders from this guy .. i dont give 2 fucks about this place... i look around .. people working their ass off for the company like ants... just to make a shitty amount of cash to buy some food and maybe some new shoes... fuck that ... i just think to myself .. soon .. soon it will all be over ill be sat at home . doing whatever the fuck i want .. making cash whenever the fuck i want and aswering to knowone but myself .... i just wish i would have started younger and i would have missed all those shitty years of working my ass off making burgers,claning building sites... working on the docks at 3am carting around boxes of ice... 

i can see it now .. sitting in the pool .. smoking a big fat joint... can of beer... no-one ordering me around ... cant wait..


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Mar 15, 2010)

Day to Daze said:


> ...
> 
> i can see it now .. sitting in the pool .. smoking a big fat joint... can of beer... no-one ordering me around ... cant wait..





welcome to cali


----------



## Day to Daze (Mar 15, 2010)

yeah .. man i live in the uk .. but im in oz at the moment .. on a working holiday visa... i stayed with a guy near sydey who grew pot in the hills... man he had it good ... grows 1 huge crop a year .. sells it ALL to roadies in sydeny every year... does NOTHING but prep the next grow ... awesome ... he does have to walk 2 hours to get to the crop though ..


----------



## Handson (Mar 16, 2010)

A friend of mine laundered his money with loans, paying them off with his wages and living off his weed money


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Mar 16, 2010)

nice. i actually like that idea. then you can use all that money. except he would still have all that cash. then what would he do? oh and handson haha i just commented on your pic in another thread.


----------



## JeffersonBud (Mar 16, 2010)

Your best bet is to be as diverse as possible. Home renovation is a great way to wash some money. You can pay cash for items and not only can you usually receive 70% return on items in the home, but your making your living area nicer.
Also, invest in things that don't loose value as often. Fine furniture, like Eames, retain their value and can even make you money. Get some gold and silver too!


----------



## IgrowBIGG (Mar 17, 2010)

WOW this thread really took off this is great good info everyone


----------



## meowmix (Mar 21, 2010)

While I know driving in to mexico is like....driving down the st, cash is exactly what LEOs are looking for in southward travel.




IgrowBIGG said:


> I have been thinking of a scheme in which I have a real estate developement/investment company in Mexico and run my money in through that businees into banks in Mexico and then have the money transferred to my banks in the U.S. Sound like it could work? I would drive the cash down to Mexico or ship it in business packages.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 21, 2010)

Go around and buy all the bullion dealers and coin shops silver and gold. Precious metals by law are not taxable by the fed. Store the metal in a safe place and resell it back to the bullion dealers and coin shops as you need funds. Declare your capital gains on the precious metals and the IRS is none the wiser. Holding cash is like holding water, its value evaporates the longer you hold it. Metals will hold their value.


----------



## IAm5toned (Mar 21, 2010)

NoDrama said:


> Go around and buy all the bullion dealers and coin shops silver and gold. Precious metals by law are not taxable by the fed. Store the metal in a safe place and resell it back to the bullion dealers and coin shops as you need funds. Declare your capital gains on the precious metals and the IRS is none the wiser. Holding cash is like holding water, its value evaporates the longer you hold it. Metals will hold their value.


thats pretty slick.


----------



## defcomexperiment (Mar 22, 2010)

small business is not a bad idea... get a few books to familiarize yourself with how to operate a small business... if you can find a CPA via family or friends who isnt big on morals and is trustworthy it will make taking care of your taxes easier... for this to all be worth your while you would have to be pulling in some serious dolo, cause taxes are serious bullshit... if you can not get a real good CPA do your taxes yourself, just dont fuck up, it is not that hard to do your own taxes even with a small business...

i personally would invest in my fiancee/spouse's education, once they are done and can enter the professional workplace you will have a legitimate amount of funds/health insurance/benefits to keep on the books... at that point i would probably buy up precious metals, and make that my business, or go back to school and work on a degree myself... if you're going to be a farmer, you would no doubt have some time for classes, and education is always a good thing... last i checked as long as you are not trying to pull financial aid the schools didnt give a damn about where your money was coming from... you could take classes on agriculture and get your shit together for when its finally completely legal=-D


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 22, 2010)

sub'd
........


----------



## roachwagon (Mar 22, 2010)

jfgordon1 said:


> sub'd
> ........


I was thinking the same about the gold. lol
I also need an accountant like Doug Wilson from WEEDS


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 22, 2010)

roachwagon said:


> I was thinking the same about the gold. lol
> I also need an accountant like Doug Wilson from WEEDS


I'm going to school to be a CPA. Hope i can learn something to benefit me in this business as well


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 22, 2010)

David Rockefeller was once asked by a Congressional Committe on how much money he had made that year. His reply was "650 million dollars" to which the committee asked how much of that was paid into taxes. "None" was the answer.

The ultra rich do not pay taxes, they have whole teams of accountants to find every loophole in the tax code. Considering the tax code is 7 times larger than the old testament that could be a lot of holes.


----------



## HaNDyGrOw (Mar 23, 2010)

I heard of a guy while back that took out a loan to buy i really nice new custom motorcycle.. used his hard earned cash to fix the thing up.. had it legitimitly reapprsaised and insurence coverage upped on it.. about 3 weeks after he got it all done.. I was misteriously. stolen and well he deposited like 60 insurance check for the bike he no longer had.. loan paid off.. and now all this extra verifiable money laying around.. and since it is from insurance it's not taxable.. hmm


----------



## IgrowBIGG (Mar 25, 2010)

HaNDyGrOw said:


> I heard of a guy while back that took out a loan to buy i really nice new custom motorcycle.. used his hard earned cash to fix the thing up.. had it legitimitly reapprsaised and insurence coverage upped on it.. about 3 weeks after he got it all done.. I was misteriously. stolen and well he deposited like 60 insurance check for the bike he no longer had.. loan paid off.. and now all this extra verifiable money laying around.. and since it is from insurance it's not taxable.. hmm


Wow that's good. But you could really only do that one time.


----------



## thegoodlife16 (Mar 26, 2010)

I am telling you right now that you are already screwed if you ever get investigated. I have experience having been busted for making fake ids. If the cops, feds, IRS, secret service, etc. etc. want to bust you you already gave them a head start. They will find anything and everything that you have ever done on the computer and its really the easiest thing for them to do. Almost everything that you think is private is not and they will find it if they want to. If you want to be safe, don't ever use a computer for anything illegal. A secret service agent retiree in my neighborhood refuses to use his computer for anything personal because he knows what they can do if they want to. Being that you posted something like this I would hate to see what other bad habits you have, no offense. 

So to answer your question...wrap n' stack your cash 100% absolutely nothing else. Its far more enjoyable that way isn't it? No one can trace your cash if your the only person that knows where it is. I don't even use a safe...too obvious...just find a really fucking good hidding spot. Don't go near a bank with a 10ft pole. Thats the only thing that saved me that I kept all my money in cash and they couldn't prove the amount of money I made or spent.


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Mar 26, 2010)

thegoodlife16 said:


> I am telling you right now that you are already screwed if you ever get investigated. I have experience having been busted for making fake ids. If the cops, feds, IRS, secret service, etc. etc. want to bust you you already gave them a head start. They will find anything and everything that you have ever done on the computer and its really the easiest thing for them to do. Almost everything that you think is private is not and they will find it if they want to. If you want to be safe, don't ever use a computer for anything illegal. A secret service agent retiree in my neighborhood refuses to use his computer for anything personal because he knows what they can do if they want to. Being that you posted something like this I would hate to see what other bad habits you have, no offense.
> 
> So to answer your question...wrap n' stack your cash 100% absolutely nothing else. Its far more enjoyable that way isn't it? No one can trace your cash if your the only person that knows where it is. I don't even use a safe...too obvious...just find a really fucking good hidding spot. Don't go near a bank with a 10ft pole. Thats the only thing that saved me that I kept all my money in cash and they couldn't prove the amount of money I made or spent.



welcome to rollitup

and way to kill everyones dreams haha


----------



## thegoodlife16 (Mar 26, 2010)

just be real careful. itll make ya sleep better at nights


----------



## mjisgood21 (Mar 27, 2010)

find a spot in youre house.Either a wall or the floor,cut out a good spot.Hide what you can in theyre.Get another house & do the same thing.Some people just burry chests full out in the woods,land that they own by their property.I wouldnt go the storage unit route,they get broken into all the time.Dependig on were you live though.


----------



## mjfriendly (Mar 27, 2010)

Here is a big tip for u. Be the first in line to pay ur taxes. Don't give them a reason to look in the first place. I learned that one the hard way. Secondly, the bank is not ur friend. The bank is another hand in ur pocket, and the first to flag ya. Third, if ur gonna hide it in ur house, don't leave it all in the house, cuz if u get busted they have free dibs on ur place and ur stash, and will be held against ya.


----------



## bonnie'n'klyde (Mar 27, 2010)

Vansterdam said:


> Almost all of the ideas on this thread are quit comical...no offense, I know most of the bros are just throwing out ideas.
> 
> I'm not a commercial grower, but i know business. I've made money in Real Estate, investment banking and merchandising. First thing, if your lifestyle doesn't reflect your income, big time red flags will be raised (if you're a target of an investigation). So paying your bills with employment income and supporting your lifestyle with cash is never going to work in the long run...too many loose ends.
> 
> ...


Absolutely the best advice. I was talking to Klyde about doing this. We love to fix up houses anyway and have already done it a couple times. So I figure why not continue to do this on the side to look like legitimate cash. Just don't get busted because then your money isn't hidden and they can seize all your hard earned profits.


----------



## White Noise (Mar 27, 2010)

Never hide money in your house. Anyone on here who posted to do this, move your hiding spot. If, God forbid, something DOES happen, where is the first place they are going to look? -Someone I know- has been there multiple times when the DEA came knocking. Walls torn up, couch in shreds, holes in the ceiling. Keep it somewhere else guys. If they don't find it, they can't prove it.


----------



## IgrowBIGG (Mar 29, 2010)

thegoodlife16 said:


> I am telling you right now that you are already screwed if you ever get investigated. I have experience having been busted for making fake ids. If the cops, feds, IRS, secret service, etc. etc. want to bust you you already gave them a head start. They will find anything and everything that you have ever done on the computer and its really the easiest thing for them to do. Almost everything that you think is private is not and they will find it if they want to. If you want to be safe, don't ever use a computer for anything illegal. A secret service agent retiree in my neighborhood refuses to use his computer for anything personal because he knows what they can do if they want to. Being that you posted something like this I would hate to see what other bad habits you have, no offense.
> 
> So to answer your question...wrap n' stack your cash 100% absolutely nothing else. Its far more enjoyable that way isn't it? No one can trace your cash if your the only person that knows where it is. I don't even use a safe...too obvious...just find a really fucking good hidding spot. Don't go near a bank with a 10ft pole. Thats the only thing that saved me that I kept all my money in cash and they couldn't prove the amount of money I made or spent.


 
Well if i get investigated im suree there are many other ways tht i would b skrewed also lol. I plan on not being investigated.


----------



## IgrowBIGG (Mar 29, 2010)

White Noise said:


> Never hide money in your house. Anyone on here who posted to do this, move your hiding spot. If, God forbid, something DOES happen, where is the first place they are going to look? -Someone I know- has been there multiple times when the DEA came knocking. Walls torn up, couch in shreds, holes in the ceiling. Keep it somewhere else guys. If they don't find it, they can't prove it.


N DEFINATELY do not hide money in your house thts the absolute worst place.


----------



## IgrowBIGG (Mar 29, 2010)

After all of the input in this thread, great stuff may i say, i think that a combination of all would be nearly undetectable and would work very well. Ex: I would have a small business such as a car wash business tht drives to their customers and not actually run the business just bring in cash as if i were. At the same time you could be restoring a classic car. Pay the mechanics and buy all the parts in cash. Put around 50,00 into the car over a year or two period n then sell or auction the car and whala, 50,000 or so in ur bank account. Repeat until happy. Another option is to purchase a time share of a condo, or condos, somewhere nice like Mexico or California or somethin. Put a down payment down n then make sure that the monthly payment is not too much. Anything less that 10k is ok but i would suggest less than that. Then pay in cash monthly until eventually tou own all or most of the condo. Then sell it n get all tht money into your account. Bam. I also like the idea of buying the gold n silver as well as the imports idea. Once you have enough money in the bank you can do the house flipping idea or start a larger business such as a restaurant. You know what comes next. You could also buy or build a storage or apartment complex. Then launder the money in through those businesses as if it was rent from your customers. Just some food for though or a summary of what i thought were some good ideas. Thx for all the input roi.


----------



## Delux83 (Mar 30, 2010)

stack it up retire and move out of country I mean really how many young rich people move to those tropic places like the bahamas or philipiens. (i know i cant spell) my friend uncle has a house in the philipiens huge ass manson he paid 10k for then he has a maid that does ANYTHING for 3$ a day. save ur cash move to a poor country live like a king


----------



## guitarjon (Apr 1, 2010)

Vansterdam said:


> Almost all of the ideas on this thread are quit comical...no offense, I know most of the bros are just throwing out ideas.
> 
> I'm not a commercial grower, but i know business. I've made money in Real Estate, investment banking and merchandising. First thing, if your lifestyle doesn't reflect your income, big time red flags will be raised (if you're a target of an investigation). So paying your bills with employment income and supporting your lifestyle with cash is never going to work in the long run...too many loose ends.
> 
> ...


Love your idea. Well definitely try this out this year. And for all you of you out there. I was stupid when I was younger...(which was not too long ago) and had over 20k in the bank and had never worked a day in my life. I deposited it really slowly and nothing ever happened. I then realized it was a bad idea and slowly withdrew it. So guess I was just lucky. I have my own business now. Can't wait to buy my first house.


----------



## cash4crops (Apr 13, 2010)

i just read this whole f*cking thread..... wow im impressed with the sh*t you can find on the internet... never in a million years would i think i could find my thoughts on a web page.. but back to reality.. after reading everything; theres only two things i have to say.. 1 at the level of cash you speak of, if you dont know how to properly manage it.. you dont deserve it. plain and simple. 2 there is no one/ right way to stash dirty cash. to each his own. what may work for one, may not work out for another and vice versa. whatever you choose to do, remember that your freedom is all you have and risk it wisely. C4C


----------



## ganjaluvr (Apr 13, 2010)

mjfriendly said:


> Here is a big tip for u. Be the first in line to pay ur taxes. Don't give them a reason to look in the first place. I learned that one the hard way. Secondly, the bank is not ur friend. The bank is another hand in ur pocket, and the first to flag ya. Third, if ur gonna hide it in ur house, don't leave it all in the house, cuz if u get busted they have free dibs on ur place and ur stash, and will be held against ya.




I like how this guy thinks. He's 100% right.

When doing dirty work.. no matter what it might be! You never want to give any kind of authority figures a reason to look your way ya dig? That's the number 1 reason why so many people get caught.

Secondly.. most people for some stupid reason.. will go out and break the law.. and then go about bragging to friends or whomever about what they did. That's the second reason people get caught.

If your going to break the law.. trust me and do yourself a favor... keep your trap shut about what you did. Don't even tell your closest friend(s)!!!! That's how it all starts.. once you open your mouth and start bragging to people about what you just did.

If you learn to not brag about what you did.. and only keep it to yourself.. more than likely you WILL NOT get caught.

It's all common sense really..

peace.


----------



## Ace Smoking (Apr 17, 2010)

Ok, so I didn't even consider filing federal income tax this year since I was an unemployed student. However, I have been putting small amounts of money in the bank. Should I be concerned?


----------



## bballsk8er333 (Apr 17, 2010)

Ace Smoking said:


> Ok, so I didn't even consider filing federal income tax this year since I was an unemployed student. However, I have been putting small amounts of money in the bank. Should I be concerned?


what is small to you ? I would say 200-300 a month isnt out of the ordinary, say you made it doing stupid things like running rrands for people or cutting grass, or something like this (home cleaning of cars)

good luck


----------



## Ring'n (Apr 17, 2010)

I would have to say you already made a huge error...... Dont go on the internet and ask people
how to launder cash..... You have probably already been flagged......

On the flip side, go to a casino--> input cash in a slot machine----> play a few rounds---> cash out and walk away.


----------



## NOOBtoTHis (Apr 22, 2010)

Jay-z ..... the master at this. I am very suprised no one is saying entertainment industry, which was made for this. Most artist did and or are doing this. I own a studio anyways... how the F*** are they going to know


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Apr 23, 2010)

NOOBtoTHis said:


> Jay-z ..... the master at this. I am very suprised no one is saying entertainment industry, which was made for this. Most artist did and or are doing this. I own a studio anyways... how the F*** are they going to know



its what i'm doin


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Apr 23, 2010)

NoDrama said:


> Go around and buy all the bullion dealers and coin shops silver and gold. Precious metals by law are not taxable by the fed. Store the metal in a safe place and resell it back to the bullion dealers and coin shops as you need funds. Declare your capital gains on the precious metals and the IRS is none the wiser. Holding cash is like holding water, its value evaporates the longer you hold it. Metals will hold their value.


bury that metal!

Slick, and it WORKS.

bb

ftp


----------



## Thrashgasm (Apr 24, 2010)

Big, think this through IN EVERY respect. You open your car-wash business. You're going to need to get (depending on the state) insurance. In some states you only need this if you have 1 employee (other than yourself) others it is manditory. Get a degree or licence. Whats better than taking out student loans when you know you have the money already to pay them back. This is a long term option and not for everyone. I say licence because if you had (enough money) to start up a little car lot and got your licence to sell cars, thats a commodity with fluctuating stock/prices. Nothing big, you could open up the seedy little business on the corner in the industrial area that sells $500-$10,000 cars. Nothing big and remember "Wu-Tang financial"? You have got to DIVERSIFY. Another option (though riskier on airplanes) is "smuggling" money out of the country. I dont know if you have a wife (or brother, sister, mother, uncle) that you trust with your life or not, but walk/drive/fly it across the boarder. DO NOT DO IT IN THE CAYMAN ISLANDS! These are notorious for smugglers and it is really suspicious when transfers go back and forth. Set limits. How much you want to earn, spend. Make goals vacations, trips, houses, and even retirement. REMEMBER you dont want to live "the life" you cant with illegal money, its fucking stupid. Whats the good in spending 3 years making a million if you go to jail for 10 and have it confiscated. AVOID Insurance: They have their own laws, system, AND investigators. Police/Feds: Obviously. Investments: The IRS is not stupid, SLOW, but not stupid. Lines of Credit: BUILD THESE LEGIT!!!, theres no reason not to except impatience and greed! DO Rent to Own: It NEVER hurts to ask. Ask the owner if he minds small payments over a couple years to buy a house. DEGREE/LICENCE If you had a contractors licence you could buy houses, fix them up, flip them. Add 5k to the price when you put it in the bank. Depositing 150k legit with 5k illegal is almost unnoticible. 

What ever you do bro you know the only one who will be in that jail cell feeling bad for you when you get caught is........yourself.

EDIT* Customs does have dogs trained to detect money.


----------



## RedHairs (Apr 24, 2010)

WHAT!! WHAT!!! WHAT!!!!

Customs has dogs trained to smell money?! I never knew that! I mean, it makes sense... but I didn't think they'd spend the time training dogs to do that. Damn. Learn something every day.

Wait, wait, wait... I was just about to + rep you for that; not saying that I don't believe you, but I don't believe you.  Please, show me another source with this same information so I know it's true and not just hearsay from another paranoid fellow pot-head.


----------



## roachwagon (Apr 24, 2010)

ironically thinking about the dogs finding money, just bought a german shepherd pup for narcotics detection. I am a private K9 handler. but using him for a different approach.


----------



## Thrashgasm (Apr 25, 2010)

Ill try to source it for the good of the community not a "rep". When I was learning to fabricate stone we had a shop that had been built by the "Raines and Shine" guys here in AK. That is actually both of their last names. They were hugeee drug dealers here smuggling in TONS of BC every day. When these guys got busted they had property in Ukraine, million dollar race cars, houses, guns, cars. Just.....Beyond beyond......heres a link more about them. PAGE 19 http://www.dps.state.ak.us/Ast/ABADE/docs/2007%20Annual%20Drug%20Report.pdf

Anyway they were slick for years untill they started killing off their own people and they got caught. So they had built ALOT of businesses a car wash (Named Rains and Shine lol) a couple construction companys, and they built "shop" units the type people rent out to start a little construction company or auto shop whatever. I happened to work in the shop that had been theirs when they operated out of that building. They had built it way different, two doors facing opposite ways, cameras on every door garage (there was one for the rest of the entire complex) locks with bolt locks on doors, and it was a double unit. Christmas day right after they got busted someone had broken into our shop, hadnt taken anything, but there were HUGE holes in the insulation every where. They even knocked a drill press over trying to get to a panel they ripped right off the wall. And our shop REEKED like weed. After ATF and the FBI did an investigation APD did one as well. The FBI "person" whoever told my boss, the owner of my company, that the dogs had detected marijuana, cocaine, and money.

USE GOOGLE
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qa4128/is_200404/ai_n9390754/pg_2/
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090820173311AASqa0H

Have you smelled US currency? It does have a distinct odor. This makes me think of that three6 song when LordInf says "I smell some money in his had, take his side arm" we gonna take you to the triple six club house


----------



## RedHairs (Apr 25, 2010)

Good story. I like that.

Yeah, I agree. Money does have a very distinct smell (like weed). So I know it's very possible for dogs to be trained to do it. Shit, my wife is trained to locate weed and money by smell!  However, I didn't know that the Feds had "cash dogs". I didn't think it would be worth it. I mean... how often do they need a dog to sniff out large quantities of cash?! So is there like half a dozen of em in the country, and they and their handlers get flown around everytime they suspect they need to find money? Idk... it's just an eye opener to me. That's all. Either way, I enjoy it. Adds to my paranoia. + rep.


----------



## Thrashgasm (Apr 25, 2010)

No idea bro, this honestly is the extent of my "money sniffing dog" knowledge. You wouldnt think there'd be too much demand for them, right? Who knows.

EDIT* On hot days in the summer our shop always reeked like weed, after this happened we closed the shop while the boss was out and we patted down every inch of insulation looking for left behind goodies. We were thinking about getting an infrared hunting scope and looking at the walls...maybe there might have been a slight difference in the heat transfer? But co-worker hurt himself bad and boss ended up not paying me on time so I had to quit.


----------



## Carribean Blue (Apr 25, 2010)

I have not read whole thread so this might have already been methioned but here goes.

Follow these stages it works well

Get a Storage unit for security purposes chech that the normally pull down metal door locks properly. 

Purchase a good comodity any of the following:
Diamonds
Gold
Silver
Platinum
Rhodium
Palladinum
Cash

You can not live in a storage unit but you can make it like a lounge or chill out area. making the storage unit like a get away from the missis is the best option but can raise subspitions. anyway i will post ideas of what sanorious you can portray in following posts. But the main idea is to be able to hide the commodities in the storage unit and not to have a paper trale.


----------



## Carribean Blue (Apr 25, 2010)

You could set it up like a longe for exaple two sofas on the side walls coffee table in the middle and selves and a kettle or mini fridge makes it more realistic as storage units come with power suplies.

As a garage get a cheap old classic car have it in the middle or to the side. Get away car if cops know that your a dealer and follow you.

Or just a storage unit with nothing in it except your comodity.


----------



## Carribean Blue (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok so you have your commodity what do you do know.
Well with pure hard cash to take any scent of drugs off of it. spray money with water lightly and allow to dry slowly this take away alot of any scent then place in a plastic bag with mint leaves for a day or two then take it out and place in a box or breif case. if in a longe set up put money in side cabanets or in a breif case under a sofa or coffee table. in a car set up put money in the boot of the car either in boxes or in bags. if you want to go for a empty unit ideaput money in boxes if your confident that no one will ever know but the best idea is to put the money in none lugage bags without wheels. the only down side with Cash is that you do not get any interest where as 
Silver bullion adverage yearly increase is 6% 
Gold bullion adverage yearly increase is 16%
Rhodium bullion adverage yearly increase 12%
Platinum bullion adverage yearly increase 10%
Palladium bullion adverage yearly increase 7%
Diamond per carat adverage yearly increase 2%


----------



## Carribean Blue (Apr 25, 2010)

With bullions with the empty storgage unit you can just stack them up in the middle or in a bag or box.
with the car set up put it in the boot of the car to allow for a get away.
with the lounge set up put bullions behind a sofa or remove a brick or two and place the bullion in the hole then plaster or paint the bullions. the idea of removing the bricks can be used for cash but just put it in a wooden box first.


----------



## Carribean Blue (Apr 25, 2010)

with diamonds well i would say this is the best commodity because roughtly a 1 carat diamond is worth £1500 to £2500 and that takes up less than 125mm cubed so going on that idea you dont even need a storage unit but i would recomed it as you then know exactly where it is. in a small match box of 5cm by 1cm by 2.5cm which has a volume of 12,500mm cubed could hold £200,000


----------



## blaze1camp (Apr 25, 2010)

stack it take it to a casino (vegas, atlantic city) get you some chips trade um back in all new cash... on to the stash spot alot of work but well worth it to clean 50 grand real quick all for the cost of a cheap vacation...done it a few time for a lot less then 50...works for me...as far as banks go i dont use them put a lil change in them to keep open but i deal with cash...a lot smaller trail to follow if someone(irs,feds) tried...


----------



## Carribean Blue (Apr 25, 2010)

Could hide diamonds in any of the following places.
in the leg of a coffe table
in a matchbox on a shelf
in a wall
in a small bag
in a car door bocket
car glove compartment
little trphy like something the size of the ashes


----------



## Carribean Blue (Apr 25, 2010)

PS red diamond £2,000,000 per carat


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 25, 2010)

Become a spiritual advisor, they can charge what ever they want and you can keep a clean set of books...Paranormal is also another way to hide behind a business that doesn't actually have to produce anything... Love Guru, Ghost hunter, bounty hunter, exterminator, at home resume writer, contortionist, stripper.lol...Male prostitute is also a good one, but you will have to pay tax with these things... These are just good fronts for a small business idea... Remember you don't have to declare all of the cash, but some of it, to keep it legit...

Stashing cash is the best way to keep ALL of your money, but it will NEVER be clean that way....


----------



## CapnBud (Apr 25, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Become a spiritual advisor, they can charge what ever they want and you can keep a clean set of books...Paranormal is also another way to hide behind a business that doesn't actually have to produce anything... Love Guru, Ghost hunter, bounty hunter, exterminator, at home resume writer, contortionist, stripper.lol...Male prostitute is also a good one, but you will have to pay tax with these things... These are just good fronts for a small business idea... Remember you don't have to declare all of the cash, but some of it, to keep it legit...
> 
> Stashing cash is the best way to keep ALL of your money, but it will NEVER be clean that way....




snap! a spiritual/love advisor with an office located in LA 90210 area would be huge $$$


----------



## Carribean Blue (Apr 25, 2010)

ok a small buisness front by why not become an international trader no tax on that
and your money can appear from anywhere

become a real rock n roller and play all the businesses


----------



## Thrashgasm (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow I wouldnt do any of that except for the metals investing. 
A) Its illegal to have a living space in a storage unit in the US, its called squatting 
B) 2,000,000 carat red diamond, do you know what laundering is? At least thats inconspicious........
C) What happens when your door gets kicked down and all your stacked diamonds are found 
D) Male prostitue, are you serious? This is about keeping your op up and making money legal 
E) ^The last one, what good is it to move from your OP to start a faux company when your no longer going to have money that needs "laundering"

This isnt about the most extravigant fraud you can get away with, its about making money clean.


----------



## canniboss (Apr 25, 2010)

igrowbigg said:


> yes but i want to use all my money to buy a house n cars n shit n i cant really put a few hundred grand down in cash (example).


dont buy big shit that you can't otherwise afford.


----------



## esc420211 (Apr 26, 2010)

Dude open a flower shop so youll have an idea of how to
grow shit


----------



## dinobelly (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow, reallly?!?!?! Really?!?! NO ONE has thought of this.....are you serious? The BEST FRONT EVER!!! ANYONE can become an ordained minister online for FREE. Do that and start a "CHURCH". OMG HUGE Tax shelter and "donations" right and left! Put everything you can in the church's name to keep it as tax-free as possible. Pay yourself a hefty salary. Hire an excellent accountant you TRUST. Don't be stupid. And ALWAYS be first in line to PAY YOUR TAXES!!! You can't launder any real cash completely for free, but this is probably as close as you're going to get. All those other small business ideas are great, however they require actual "work" and overhead etc etc - fuck a bunch of that. Clean, low-taxed cash really isn't that hard to come by. Just look around at who pays the least amount of taxes and work your own loopholes. Use the system against the system. That is all.


----------



## Delux83 (Apr 28, 2010)

Im gonna assume your not gonna have any actual church right no members no building no sunday school, youth group, none of that shit right? But your gonna have a Bank account and an accountant with a churches name on it and large cash deposits?.....you ever think that a church gets like 100 differnt checks from individuals every sunday.... or twenty based on your money and we are talking about deposits of 10k or more right... what you gonna do when the auditor comes. dont think this one will work


----------



## roachwagon (Apr 28, 2010)

buy land on owner contract, at least u would have a place to go if it gets hot


----------



## DubsFan (Apr 28, 2010)

There are methods to wash your money through casino's.

Really though, I would just start a small business and show almost no profit. Like a mobile carwash biz. Start up costs can be high.

The easiest route is a plain old safe deposit box.


----------



## bob+marley (Apr 28, 2010)

lol this is very interesting


----------



## dinobelly (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah.....you've never seen a new church coming together, have you? This usually meets in someone's living room.....You're taking all this way too far - no need for any real brick and mortar buildings etc etc..... K.I.S.S. That is all.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Being a sex worker is legal in my country...


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Apr 29, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Being a sex worker is legal in my country...


i wanna go


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 29, 2010)

FWIW you cannot wash the drug smell off Money so that drug sniffing dogs cannot find it. A Dog's smell is so great that it can detect 1 ounce of MJ in the middle of 50,000 gallons of diesel fuel. You cannot cover up a smell with something else, the dog will just smell both. The only thing you can do is confuse the handler by having something else with you that the dog wants, burgers in a bag, a cat in the vehicle etc etc.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 29, 2010)

RedHairs said:


> WHAT!! WHAT!!! WHAT!!!!
> 
> Customs has dogs trained to smell money?! I never knew that! I mean, it makes sense... but I didn't think they'd spend the time training dogs to do that. Damn. Learn something every day.
> 
> Wait, wait, wait... I was just about to + rep you for that; not saying that I don't believe you, but I don't believe you.  Please, show me another source with this same information so I know it's true and not just hearsay from another paranoid fellow pot-head.


 

In regards to the dogs being trained to sniff out money/weapons/explosives/drugs that has been standard practice here in the UK for over 20 years now and my grandad (Royal air force militiary police dog handler) was doing it in the 60`s even, also bear in mind that 93% of all bank notes worldwide test positive for traces of cocaine when randomly sampled so they havent got to even sniff out the notes/bills just the cocaine on them. All this aside tho anyone with any experience of proffessional working dogs (police/DEA?customs etc) will know that on average over £250k is spent on continous training throughout the dogs working life and dogs sense of smell is between 250-3000 (dependant on breed of dog) times more powerful than a humans.

at the end of the day you wouldnt try running from a Police dog so dont try and outsmart a drugs dog lol


----------



## roachwagon (Apr 29, 2010)

unless u have your own k9 lol


----------



## smalltownfella (Apr 29, 2010)

You can deposit up to $9,999.00 per day without having to fill out the form. Of course, that's $30,000.00 per month, better be able to back it up with a heck of a job.... Might try to buy some real estate off of an investor. Say you find a listing for a house by owner for $50,000.00 Offer him 50k, but say you want to only show it at $30,000.00 and give him $20k in cash. He saves on capital gains, you gain an asset. Since he is complicit in tax fraud, he is a LOT less likely to blow the whistle. You then have an asset that you can rent out, give to a girlfriend to live in, rent to a fake individual and have a new grow room that nobody can trace to you. A win win win situation. You can also buy some vending machines, or any other cash business. Get yourself a top 100 accounting firm and go from there. IRS guys "may" skip an audit or just do a cursory one if you look legit and have proper accounting procedures.


----------



## Delux83 (Apr 29, 2010)

forget the sex workers have you seen their femal growers?!?!


----------



## XS Brain (Apr 29, 2010)

2 things.

1. Check out the Free Lakoda Bank for investing in silver. They do not need to know your name as it has a number system like the Swiss bank used to offer(still does just not in the U.S. to my knowledge)

2. Dj businesses are really really hard to track. I mean who is to say you didn't make a grand doing a show out in the middle of nowhere for a private party?


----------



## FreezerBurn (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah as long as that safety deposit box isnt in your name. Busted by the feds it will add into you're undeclared, ie untaxed money. Start a church of Scientology, that way everyone knows its bullshit and you wont have to feel the shame of ripping of fucking morons who will willingly hand over their cash hand-over-fist

EDIT* 

Like I posted before laundering isnt trying to get away with the most extravagant fraud you can think up. Its LAUNDER(To clean)ing money. Making dirty money legal. If you invested little by little into a bar you could way over charge your drinks and lie on the books


----------



## Carribean Blue (May 1, 2010)

so my other idea about the comodity was not that good put the black economy is a good solution of money landuring pay in cash for many things remove the paper trail yet build up a real estate portfolio and keep your record clean. as you get your first property you need only to rent it to "mr smith" keep records of your purchase of the property like smalltowfella said 30k and 20k cash. then keep records of your "mr smith" rent payments. then sell property make it look good. get 100k for that purchase a property and do it up then get a real preson for rent and record their rent payment and your input as the rent. get more propertises though your rent plus friend imputs and family imputs your own money. open an account and keep the rent rolling in and account for your own money going in on the rent. many people will want your propertise as they are top spec and cheaper than adverage. you get more propertise and start to earn enough money you decide to just stick with the propertise and grow for yourself and not to sell. or you decide to keep it all going and go bigger HOTELS or you sell up and live your life in luxury not having to thing about the books


----------



## Tee Five (May 2, 2010)

Here's a simple one; if someone else said ir--forgive me.

Buy Pre Paid Credit Cards:

The thing is that some of the Pre Paid Credit cards will really soak you--so be sure to read and understand what the usage regulations are.--But you can pay cash for them.


----------



## drGreen thumb (May 3, 2010)

look up whats called euro bonds and euro dollars. its unregulated money. learned about it in my finance class recently, sayin this is how allot of money is laundered


----------



## Sittin On A Cloud (May 3, 2010)

Put some in a mutual fund, but youll have to pay taxes on the profit
Just keep a safe in your house thats fire proof. And when you buy a lambo say its your profit from the mutual fund


----------



## Brick Squad (May 10, 2010)

Hmm i got a pretty good one i think...
not to bright on the system but could you claim to be a stripper?
i mean there are male and female so no argument and i mean you 
could just say you get a shit load of 100s in your g string lol

i mean would this work ?

Also

What amounts of money would you have to start laundering it like
if you were a dealer (im not) how much money a month would be suspicious?


----------



## V 8 ENGINES (May 11, 2010)

PURCHASE TRAVELERS CHECKS, OR COD checks and make them out to yourself. keep the travelers checks under 5g a month. ALSO investing in a safety deposit box is very usefull. "not suuposed to have money in there" 

remember you can always open up "new" accounts in different names (relative, children etc. ) and make it so only YOU can access the account. 

whatever you do do it well


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 11, 2010)

private security vaults.. thats what i do


----------



## Leothwyn (May 11, 2010)

IgrowBIGG said:


> Im not tryna pay taxes to our bull shit gov for things i dont even want. Especially since top two tax brackets are 30-35% of ur mutherfuc**n yearly income. FUC* liberals and their fuc*** neediness. Sry just venting politics in our country upset me.


You plan on making money from growing in the next year or two, and you're worried about the taxes in the top two tax brackets? Pretty optimistic.


----------



## piffsmokingmaniac (May 13, 2010)

if u gonna make that much money haha invest in a small business and u don't have to worry u can have a company bank account and a few bank accounts of ur own and the old fashion way bury it!


----------



## PharaohBud (May 17, 2010)

blaze1camp said:


> stack it take it to a casino (vegas, atlantic city) get you some chips trade um back in all new cash... on to the stash spot alot of work but well worth it to clean 50 grand real quick all for the cost of a cheap vacation...done it a few time for a lot less then 50...works for me...as far as banks go i dont use them put a lil change in them to keep open but i deal with cash...a lot smaller trail to follow if someone(irs,feds) tried...


Someone thinks laundering money has something to do with new cash.


----------



## DotPealer (May 18, 2010)

i have quite a few ways to clean cash....but why would i post it here so the feds find out....LOL


----------



## ImTheFireMan (May 18, 2010)

DotPealer said:


> i have quite a few ways to clean cash....but why would i post it here so the feds find out....LOL



the feds dont look at this stuff, they got shit to do.


----------



## dinobelly (May 19, 2010)

ImTheFireMan said:


> the feds dont look at this stuff, they got shit to do.


No, they don't. That's why they keep busting patients instead of real criminals.


----------



## mrboots (May 20, 2010)

this isnt a way to launder money, but a good way to stash cash. no name, no id, no record 
www.24-7privatevaults.com


----------



## canadian (May 20, 2010)

Looks a bit sketch if they are promoting it for thieves...


----------



## mrboots (May 20, 2010)

canadian said:


> Looks a bit sketch if they are promoting it for thieves...


they aren't promoting this thing for theives they are promoting it for big gamblers in vegas and guys trying to hide stuff from thier wives in divorces.


----------



## altnutt (May 20, 2010)

IgrowBIGG said:


> You can deposit up to either 5 or 10k into an account each month. Any more than that and the bank will look into your deposits and notify the gov of possible tax fraud. Now a good way to get around this, as i would do, is to have a bank account or two set up at several different banks. Maybe even under several different names. Private banks work better than generic ones such as BOA or Chase or somethin and, well if u do the math with 4 seperate bank accounts at 4 seperate banks at 5000 a month each you can deposit up to 20k a month in cash without being detected.


You are so dreaming.... FYI banks automatically report any cash transaction over 3k, not 10K. The banker doesnt have to do anything (CTR). The bank computers automatically report this info and patterns are reported in CTRs without any teller or low level person even knowing. One day IRS will show, "Hello!"


----------



## NoDrama (May 23, 2010)

Like I said previously, if you want to keep your money you need to buy physical gold and silver. Lets go through a few of the reasons why, they aren't conspiracy theory, just laws and facts here. First off the taxing laws concerning gold and silver. Capital gains of gold and silver are taxed at the collectibles rate of 28% - 35%. Now this is just REGISTERED PMs (Precious Metals), when you go to the local coin shop and buy some silver, they don't get your name, or do any kind of paperwork UNLESS its a cash transaction of $10,000 or more, and then its just to report the cash, not the metal. BY LAW the federal government imposes NO SALES TAX on PMs. The reason why is because Gold And silver are Legal tender and therefore a nation cannot tax its own currency. Many states also have laws put in place exempting PMs from sales tax, I know mine doesn't collect any tax on physical Metal. Now everything else except for physical ownership is registered with a government entity in one form or another. ETF (Exchange Traded Funds), Mining stocks, Futures contracts, Index funds, unallocated pool investments are all reported and TAXED on any gains. The collectible tax is up to 35%, which is a shit load so it makes much more sense to buy PHYSICAL!!

Now PM's have a knack for increasing in value while just sitting there and always match or far outdo the rate of inflation so your going to be taxed on it IF YOU SELL MORE THAN $10,000 worth to the same place in any 1 given day. Because like I said its the cash that will get reported. Now if you take delivery of your cash over 3 different days and in 3 different amounts then the cash is NOT reported, so if you know your Bullion dealer you might be able to work something out for large transactions that won't have to be reported. For example, if you sold $12,000 of gold at one time, the transaction would be reported, BUT if you sold $50,000 worth and took 3 payments over 3 different days the transaction would not be reported, even though each payment was in excess of $10k. Want to get around the reporting requirement completely? WRITE A CHECK OR WIRE THE MONEY!! Remember its just the long green, the dead presidents, the cabbage, Federal Reserve Notes, CASH that gets reported. BTW a cash instrument ( Cashiers Check) is the same as CASH when it comes to reporting.

My bullion dealer writes me a check when I sell to him, so ITS NEVER REPORTED!!

What is not reported cannot be taxed, it may be illegal to see a gain on selling gold and silver and NOT report it, but how would they ever know in the first place?

Certain forms of gold which traded as commodity contracts in 1982 fall under the Broker Reporting Act of 1982. Gold bullion items specifically named in the Act are South African Krugerrands, Canadian Maple Leafs, and Mexican gold Onzas in quantities of 25 ounces ( one 'contract') or more, and .995 or finer gold bars in quantities of a kilogram (32.15 troy ounces) or more in a calendar year. 
Sales of these items in contract quantities require the broker or dealer to file a 1099-B IRS information form, reporting the sale of a regulated commodity contract.


Buy American Gold and Silver Eagles in any quantity you want, because they are legal tender and are protected by those laws first and foremost they are not reported. 

Oh and the gold eagle which is 1 ounce of gold ($1250) has a legal tender value of $50, so to get up the reporting amount of $10,000 you would need to buy 2000 of them, which means a transaction of $2.5 million. Silver Eagles are legal tender for $1 each so you would need to purchase more than 10,000 of them to meet the requirements which is a $200,000 transaction. I doubt many people on this forum would need to launder that much at one time.

When you sell you sell them back to the coin shops and bullion dealers you bought them from, don't report jack shit and go on with your life with squeeky clean money that cannot be traced back to you.

Another way to get around ever having to pay any kind of a tax and still receiving the benefits of a sale are to donate to charity or a church. You will get the deduct the full value of the PMs as if you had sold it then and then deduct it from your tax burden. You will realize no gain by doing this, you will only realize a loss in how much you owe the gubbermint. A Win win situation for you and a big loser for the tax man. Totally legal tax evasion and illegal, but impossible to enforce, money laundering.


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 23, 2010)

altnutt said:


> You are so dreaming.... FYI banks automatically report any cash transaction over 3k, not 10K. The banker doesnt have to do anything (CTR). The bank computers automatically report this info and patterns are reported in CTRs without any teller or low level person even knowing. One day IRS will show, "Hello!"


 Yeah, and to make matters worse, in that "financial reform bill" LOL, that congress is trying to play as as bad for the bankers, any transactions over $600 would have to be reported. Start calling your local offices now to complain, or it will be coming soon.


----------



## canadian (May 23, 2010)

mrboots said:


> they aren't promoting this thing for theives they are promoting it for big gamblers in vegas and guys trying to hide stuff from thier wives in divorces.


It says theives right under the company name....


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 23, 2010)

it says, ultimate protection from thieves.


----------



## Leothwyn (May 23, 2010)

cdrippper2 said:


> Yeah, and to make matters worse, in that "financial reform bill" LOL, that congress is trying to play as as bad for the bankers, any transactions over $600 would have to be reported. Start calling your local offices now to complain, or it will be coming soon.


Seriously?! I can't see that happening. Wouldn't that pretty much be EVERYONE'S pay check in the country, every week? How could banks and gov. keep up with that?


----------



## ugmjfarmer (May 26, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> Seriously?! I can't see that happening. Wouldn't that pretty much be EVERYONE'S pay check in the country, every week? How could banks and gov. keep up with that?


I think this was actually passed in the health care bill and the law is effective Jan 1, 2012. It reads Any Business who purchases over $600 of goods or services from any business or individual must issue a 1099-misc form for the purchases.

 already law.


----------



## NoDrama (May 27, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> Seriously?! I can't see that happening. Wouldn't that pretty much be EVERYONE'S pay check in the country, every week? How could banks and gov. keep up with that?


Thats why they hired an extra 16,000 IRS agents.


----------



## canadian (May 27, 2010)

ElectricPineapple said:


> it says, ultimate protection from thieves.


My bad, I read it from a different persepective... like its good for everyone from thieves to families etc... my bad


----------



## Carribean Blue (May 29, 2010)

claim your property as a micro nation and write a consitusion that you are to be taxed on money you save out side your micronation keep money as cash an spend away it can not be touched unless the goverment find out that you are a massive international criminal or using you micronation as an offshore account and making money out of us citizen even if they are drug dealers so it is a service to keep your money and not get taxed but dont share the service


----------



## kTOWN.Grown (Jun 3, 2010)

hey guys would like to know what you know about money orders. through wall mart or post office any other companies??? and post office requires the senders ssn but not receiver, i was wondering if you cash through wall mart does the government have access to that info? dont want to cash through my bank thats why.......any advice would be cool.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Jun 3, 2010)

I've bought many money orders from the po... never had to give my ssn...


----------



## Master Kush (Jun 5, 2010)

I'd suggest an offshore bank account in another person's name like John Smith or Jane Doe.


----------



## hohano1 (Jun 6, 2010)

I accept with information: In this game if your making a good amount of cash you need to roll cowboy style and have cash put up in a number of places.


----------



## Black Thumb (Jun 23, 2010)

Just tell the IRS that your a hired hitman and that this is no coincidence that your meeting  

About the dog sniffing money, i always thought they loved the smell of ass i never knew they where going for my wallet.



If your rolling in money its because what you have isnt enough, i want a nice house and a nice car.
How does stuffing money into a box and burying it explain a nice house ?

I like the real estate idea its where my mind always takes me when i think about this type of stuff.


----------



## dinobelly (Jun 23, 2010)

Start a livery service......pay cash from a private individual for a S-Class Mercedes or Lincoln Town Car, set up a sedan service, maybe even do a couple airport runs a week. Just claim more business than you actually do. Most people pay cash for that kind of service. Besides it give you a nice tax shelter to declare tons of losses. It ends up paying for itself, you get a nice extra car, and the money becomes clean while paying almost no taxes on it if you do it right. It's just common sense.


----------



## Dubjanka (Jun 26, 2010)

If you can Get a job with tips, add about 100-150... This gives you 700 to 1050 a week which is like 2800-4200 a month, 33600-50400 a year... and if you can be like me and pick up a second job its that much better.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 26, 2010)

just become a waiter at a nice restaurant


----------



## corners (Jun 28, 2010)

a farm even which is really easy to claim losses or earnings depending on whats your situation needs


----------



## zer0ed (Jun 28, 2010)

of course they have Cash sniffing dogs.
Law Enforcement Loves finding money! wanna know why? Because they get to keep it!
Money Seizures are used to fund the majority of Law Enforcements equipment. If they get a big hit, that means new cars and toys for them.

They look for Money and Guns heading to mexico. (the majority of Mexican Drug cartels guns come from America) 
and Drugs heading north. (but trust me, they love the guns and money more then they do the drugs)


----------



## rollinronan (Jun 29, 2010)

how about the credit union? i know the gov. cant look inside because its a private bank , but do they report deposits???


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

i would say yes. the gov has there fingers in everything


----------



## rollinronan (Jun 29, 2010)

private bank.....they cant look....but is there any laws that makes them tell is what i meant


----------



## zer0ed (Jun 29, 2010)

rollinronan said:


> private bank.....they cant look....but is there any laws that makes them tell is what i meant


i didn't know they couldn't look, and what makes it any different then any other bank? aren't they all private? 

and if so, just avoid deposits of more then $9,999 that is the legal requirement.
and most banks (i dont know if this applies to credit unions) make a private note of deposits of more then 5,000. so just to be parinoid, i would avoid deposits of more then 4,999 too.

I wonder if you took out a "secure loan" at a credit union. (thats a loan based on money that you already have on the account, if you have 4,000 you can borrow another 4,000) and then make your loan payment with dirty money, if that would stay under the radar.


----------



## roachwagon (Jun 29, 2010)

that is what i was thinking too zerod, except have a bunch of them, shuffle them around monthly. secured credit cards could help also. Also you can put your money where your mouth is literally. Getting veneers, implants. Start dressing nicely, but not too nice, wear them a few times and then take them to a consignment shop.


----------



## Jriggs (Jun 29, 2010)

Your best bet is to start a business, you can do all of it online in your state (if in the usa). get a federal tax number (FEIN) set it up as a LLC and go legit. Set up a web page advertising your business etc... Make it a real deal local business. Just cash based.
You have lots of options for a low cost start up -- Pool cleaning, Maid, Dog Poop Picker upper, you jsut want a business that you can get paid in cash with. You will also need to actually have a customer base. So learn a skill and keep it simple. Even landscaping... cut lawns or hire some peapel to do it for you... If i had extra income landscaping is the route I woudl go, you can hire 3-4 guys, drop them off and actually runa real business once oyu get a few accounts going .. yeah its work -- but its work you are having someoen else do... I have even seen a few businesses for sale on craigs list.. all set up and ready to go -- im sure they are not reporting private sales...


----------



## gobbly (Jul 9, 2010)

Taxes are a serious concern. You would be amazed at how many really careful people get nailed on tax evasion. Just look at organized crime. Many big bosses of days gone by were untouchable for most of the illegal businesses they were in, and in the end were put away on tax evasion since that was the only thing that could be proved in court. IMO, you're better off paying taxes than getting put away for 20 for tax evasion.


----------



## stupidclown (Jul 9, 2010)

zer0ed said:


> of course they have Cash sniffing dogs.
> Law Enforcement Loves finding money! wanna know why? Because they get to keep it!
> Money Seizures are used to fund the majority of Law Enforcements equipment. If they get a big hit, that means new cars and toys for them.
> 
> ...


the ink in money is not the same as other inks and has a smell dogs have been trained to find


----------



## CueTrott (Jul 14, 2010)

Ok so heres what you do, you put on ebay and shit like new xbox, new tv and shit like that and if you have a buyer u go but the xbox with your cash and ship it to them and they should send u the cash via paypal...

Just buy items that other people will buy and dont open the boxes of anything but sell for 10 or 20$ cheaper...


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jul 17, 2010)

aaand how did you get the money to buy the 20 xbox's your gonna sell? or 10 PS3's?


----------



## wannabefarmer (Jul 21, 2010)

cdrippper2 said:


> Yeah, and to make matters worse, in that "financial reform bill" LOL, that congress is trying to play as as bad for the bankers, any transactions over $600 would have to be reported. Start calling your local offices now to complain, or it will be coming soon.


This is now law beginning 2012 unless Congress repeals it. This will destroy many businesses.


----------



## wannabefarmer (Jul 21, 2010)

kTOWN.Grown said:


> hey guys would like to know what you know about money orders. through wall mart or post office any other companies??? and post office requires the senders ssn but not receiver, i was wondering if you cash through wall mart does the government have access to that info? dont want to cash through my bank thats why.......any advice would be cool.



Money orders are tracked too. Where will you cash it?


----------



## wannabefarmer (Jul 21, 2010)

zer0ed said:


> i didn't know they couldn't look, and what makes it any different then any other bank? aren't they all private?
> 
> and if so, just avoid deposits of more then $9,999 that is the legal requirement.
> and most banks (i dont know if this applies to credit unions) make a private note of deposits of more then 5,000. so just to be parinoid, i would avoid deposits of more then 4,999 too.
> ...



OF COURSE the government can check their records/books. Ever heard of the Patriot Act? If you are thinking of depositing $9,999 to avoid making reports you will be arrested for "structuring". This is highly illegal as well.

I am curious about the secured loan thing but it would not help you long term.


----------



## wannabefarmer (Jul 21, 2010)

Isnt it a shame that the entire US tax system has been created to promote people to not pay their taxes? Every tax incentive, law, etc... makes people look for ways not to pay taxes.

This whole problem should be changed so that everyone pays the same amount of taxes. People, businesses, all the same. There should be a VAT tax only. We should only pay when we buy something.

As far as money laundering goes. There are many ways to do it. Just pay attention to what major drug dealers do, Taliban terrorists, and politicians. You can learn everything from them.


----------



## dinobelly (Jul 21, 2010)

How's this for over-taxing? I purchased a 1987 Volvo from a dealer back in February - and had to pay state sales tax on it. I wonder how many times taxes have been collected on that vehicle in the past 23 years.


----------



## wannabefarmer (Jul 23, 2010)

PFT you are right thats retarded.


----------



## dinobelly (Jul 24, 2010)

and i just bought a 1978 motorcycle the other day - guess what? taxes again!


----------



## wannabefarmer (Jul 24, 2010)

That law clearly has to be changed. I wonder how much business would be done on used cars if they were tax exempt.


----------



## S1rSmokesAlot (Aug 30, 2010)

take all your money to different casinos every so often. Not enough to where people notice you cuz all a cop would have to do is ask them and then they say "he comes in here at 9-930 every mon and thrus" cuz then it places u at the scene.

Anyway take whatever cash you want to exchange into a casino buy some chips. Play a game or so and cash out. You get all clean money that way. 

How do you think the mobsters in Vegas did it back in the day. Just watch the movie casino.


----------



## S1rSmokesAlot (Aug 30, 2010)

dinobelly said:


> and i just bought a 1978 motorcycle the other day - guess what? taxes again!


every time you buy an automobile you pay the state a sales tax. Automobiles fall differently as far as taxes are concerned no matter if it is new or used. You see questions like yours from people who buy privately because u dont see "taxes" when you go thru a dealership because its added at the end of your cost before the keys are handed to you. 

Whereas private selling you pay your tax collector the tax before they issue you your tag.


----------



## dinobelly (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm well-aware of everything you said.....see my post prior to the one you quoted. Was just illustrating how ridiculous that no matter how many times a vehicle is sold, it's taxed. It's bulshit. In the past 2 years, I've purchased that 1978 Motorcycle, a 1987 Volvo wagon, a 1979 Mercedes, a 1982 Mercedes, a 1991 Honda and a 1989 pickup truck. All taxed - just how many times, I'll probably never know. LOL What you quoted of mine wasn't a question.....I'm well aware of vehicle taxes - boats, cars, trucks, motorcycles, etc etc - anything the state can register. In my younger years (about 10 years ago), since I purchased or sold a total of 10 or more vehicles in one calender year in my state, I was required to get my dealer's license. Dealers in my state aren't required to collect state sales tax on vehicles, unless they register the vehicle at the dealer. For example: I purchased that 1987 Volvo wagon from a dealer. He gave me the keys, the signed title, and a bill of sale. When I went to the DMV to register the vehicle, I was required to to pay state sales tax at the DMV.



S1rSmokesAlot said:


> every time you buy an automobile you pay the state a sales tax. Automobiles fall differently as far as taxes are concerned no matter if it is new or used. You see questions like yours from people who buy privately because u dont see "taxes" when you go thru a dealership because its added at the end of your cost before the keys are handed to you.
> 
> Whereas private selling you pay your tax collector the tax before they issue you your tag.


----------



## NoDrama (Aug 31, 2010)

S1rSmokesAlot said:


> take all your money to different casinos every so often. Not enough to where people notice you cuz all a cop would have to do is ask them and then they say "he comes in here at 9-930 every mon and thrus" cuz then it places u at the scene.
> 
> Anyway take whatever cash you want to exchange into a casino buy some chips. Play a game or so and cash out. You get all clean money that way.
> 
> How do you think the mobsters in Vegas did it back in the day. Just watch the movie casino.


I don't mean to burst your bubble, but that isn't money laundering.To launder money you must conceal the identity, source, or destination of illegally gained money. What your doing in the casino is just exchanging one set of bills for another, and it wouldn't be any different than just saying you won the money at the casino without actually doing so. They don't track the individual serial numbers of bills to find out where they have been.


----------



## nl3004.kind (Aug 31, 2010)

right, you'd actually have to declare that as winnings and then would be taxable income... plus you'd also have to actually win...


----------



## S1rSmokesAlot (Aug 31, 2010)

NoDrama said:


> I don't mean to burst your bubble, but that isn't money laundering.To launder money you must conceal the identity, source, or destination of illegally gained money. What your doing in the casino is just exchanging one set of bills for another, and it wouldn't be any different than just saying you won the money at the casino without actually doing so. They don't track the individual serial numbers of bills to find out where they have been.



Lol o. Then id just have a legit side and wash it then lol.


----------



## mrboots (Aug 31, 2010)

S1rSmokesAlot said:


> Lol o. Then id just have a legit side and wash it then lol.


The whole point of this thread is how to "wash" money you get from selling weed! Its hard to do!


----------



## mrboots (Aug 31, 2010)

wannabefarmer said:


> Isnt it a shame that the entire US tax system has been created to promote people to not pay their taxes? Every tax incentive, law, etc... makes people look for ways not to pay taxes.
> 
> This whole problem should be changed so that everyone pays the same amount of taxes. People, businesses, all the same. There should be a VAT tax only. We should only pay when we buy something.
> 
> As far as money laundering goes. There are many ways to do it. Just pay attention to what major drug dealers do, Taliban terrorists, and politicians. You can learn everything from them.


You should check out some of the fair tax stuff, if you don't know about it already. It's a good idea.
http://www.fairtax.org/site/PageServer


----------



## eps (Sep 1, 2010)

dieselfan said:


> I think if you are going to start a business that sells weed the government may look closer into your personal life and maybe find your grow operation in the process. I am in my last year in business school at a good university doing a project on start up companies and i am researching fishing charters. You could claim to charge $200 dollars a person, 6 people a trip, 2 trips a day thats $2400 dollars a day if your running at full capacity and your could get a nice new toy in the process(sick boat)


 Tax deductible of course   . Nice work man!

Create an online store that sells virtual items.... like game accounts/currency for example (or something that isn't legally debated) and your away!!! Just make fake buyers and say they mailed you cash or whatever suits you. 

(Dieselfan, your input on my idea would be greatly appreciated as you are learning this stuff  )


----------



## DropsOfJupiter (Sep 1, 2010)

Would a strip club work, say you get like 50% of the dancers tips


----------



## jfgordon1 (Sep 1, 2010)

you'd have to get paid in all ones though... could you imagine walking around with 5 G in ones?


----------



## grapesnowcone (Sep 5, 2010)

Dont launder money.. Save it in boxes in your attic.. Use your part time job as a front and spend that money on things that will be on paper, spend the dirty money on things like fast food, or change at the car wash or whatever.. Do not drop large amounts of dirty money on cars, houses, GUNS, or any other high value item, or anything where you'll have to sign a paper..


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 5, 2010)

i probably wouldnt just store a bunch of cash in boxes in your attic. if you get raided, bye bye money. they will seize everything. 

store your money somewhere they cant trace to you. a friends house or something. no relatives.

and be smart and buy your self a good safe.


----------



## pmpknhd79 (Sep 14, 2010)

i dont know if this has been mentioned, but i have a service skill/trade that i believe would be an excelent front - Cutlery - to be more specific, knife sharpening. large customer "potential". straight cash from providing a service to individuals and companies. start up is low, easy to explain money - BUT - you must live within your means.. buying used cars, houses in the "not so great neighborhood", growing a beard - these types of things. 

whatcha think? worth pursuing?

ChroNic


----------



## eps (Sep 14, 2010)

Online live data recovery/ support! Easy to make fake clients etc


----------



## Dirtfree (Sep 14, 2010)

Flip houses. Buy a run down house. Use it to grow in. Fix the house with the dirty money. Take your time and do a nice job. When your grow is done and the house is done, sell the house and start again. You can now take the clean profit from the house and continue to do this and after a while you can build yourself up and get bank loans.

Your dirty money is now clean money.


----------



## okayimreloaded (Sep 14, 2010)

IgrowBIGG said:


> Hello. I grow of course and within the next year or two i will be starting to make some more money. Too much so that the 5 or 10k the bank lets you deposit each month is holdin me back a little. I would appreciate it if anyone who has or has had exp w this topic and knows the workings of laundering to plez enlightin me and the roi community. THX.
> 
> This is an article I found that is quite interesting but not as in depth as I would like.
> 
> http://www.wisebread.com/how-to-launder-money


read the article i agree does need more details


----------



## BL0TT0 (Sep 14, 2010)

I would open a pet grooming business, and use fake appointments to cover the dirty money. Basically have one station closed all the time, but on the books it has been occupied, and making money all day.


----------



## rs444 (Sep 14, 2010)

There are so many ways just be creative!

But If I was you, frequent a nice country not too friendly with USA, Eastern European or Asia, get citizenship, stash your money in accounts there. 

Or, dig a big whole and fill it with the biggest bills I could get. 

Cash business are good, car washes etc.


----------



## eps (Sep 16, 2010)

BL0TT0 said:


> I would open a pet grooming business, and use fake appointments to cover the dirty money. Basically have one station closed all the time, but on the books it has been occupied, and making money all day.


The wort that could happen is having to get people to vouch for you. You still have to pay your 10% GST though .


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 16, 2010)

Storing cash that is more than a couple months expenses is not a great idea. Inflation takes a big bite out of your purchasing power each year. Flipping houses isn't all that great either since you could very easily lose 50% of the value of your home in these troubled economic times. Half of Floridians owe more on their home than it is worth. $500,000 homes are now only worth $200,000. Have any idea how tough the housing market is in the USA? Its SHITTY!!! People have had homes for sale in good neighborhoods for 3 years now and no takers. If things get better then perhaps the flipping will work, but I wouldn't put my money there. Starting in 2012 you will have to fill out a IRS form for any transaction over $600, doesn't matter if its cash, credit, wampum beads or beaver pelts.


----------



## pmpknhd79 (Sep 17, 2010)

NoDrama said:


> Starting in 2012 you will have to fill out a IRS form for any transaction over $600, doesn't matter if its cash, credit, wampum beads or beaver pelts.


thats bullshit. has me pissed off. jesus, thats gonna generate ungoddly amounts of paper waste. why is it i have never heard this?


----------



## Smrt (Sep 17, 2010)

Haha, too funny. So you think youre gonna get rich growin bud ? good luck.

Here's what you do, get a job ! Yes, a real job !!! Pay your bills on time, build your credit. If you have good credit you can buy whatever you want, then pay stuff off as it comes. At the same time, buy nice clothes and eat steak and lobster every night. What more do you need ? Really ? Drive a nice car, eat good food, get ur hair cut once a week and have money in your pocket. What more could one ask for ?


----------



## pmpknhd79 (Sep 17, 2010)

Smrt said:


> What more could one ask for ?


SECURITY - do you really think there is security in holding a job? they will fire you, use you, treat you like shit. i've wanted what your talking about, but for some people.... scratch that, for most people its impossible, and they are slowly realizing it. why not use a specific skill you have learned? growing is perfect. i like being my own boss. if your on here, growing weed and you cant pay your bills using your skill, you need to step it up a notch - sorry to say. i dont wanna brag... its not my point, but i harvest (1) plant a month equalling 3.5oz from my 2'x4' growing area. smoke 1 oz to myself. sell the rest. i haven't had a "real" job since april and i'm doing well. slowly building up some savings.... something i could never do with a "real" job. i'm sorry for ranting. its just i dont believe everyone can fit into the preverbial "mold" you speak of.


----------



## oh really??? (Dec 25, 2010)

Start a charity helping people. Either growing vegetables for a soup kitchen or gathering items of need for single moms. as with any charity you accept donations. Put your earnings from green into your charity. Help yourself~ help others.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 29, 2010)

If I were you I would transfer my money from cash to gold coins. So lets say I have $400,000 straight cash, I would buy $400,000 dollars worth of gold coins and then take a flight to Europe with my gold coins in a suitcase. Once I land I sell all my coins and I'm back to cash then I would get a bank account there (for me it would be Swiss) and then I would be tax free and have all my cash intact.


----------



## redivider (Dec 29, 2010)

Dionysus said:


> If I were you I would transfer my money from cash to gold coins. So lets say I have $400,000 straight cash, I would buy $400,000 dollars worth of gold coins and then take a flight to Europe with my gold coins in a suitcase. Once I land I sell all my coins and I'm back to cash then I would get a bank account there (for me it would be Swiss) and then I would be tax free and have all my cash intact.


try to get on a plane with 400,000 dollars worth of gold coins. try it, to switzerland, or to cayman islands.... especially with this security-obsessed TSA. 

there's a few ways to launder money. none of them is free. and none of them are as easy as walking into a bank, asking for clean money, and walking out with it. 

the best thing you can do is to not have the money and contraband at the same place at the same time except when during a transaction. right before, or after, keep them as far apart as possible, and don't put all the money in one place. 

there's a reason in movies they show ppl stuffing the doors of cars n shit, b/c that money can't stay in the country safely. the only 'safe' way to launder money is to create shell corporations in tax havens. tax-free means no questions asked. you heard the saying: the best records in government are tax records.... you have to go to a 'tax haven' country, create a shell corporation which does not have to file taxes or anything, and just deposit the dirty money as 'income'....

back in the day ballsy lawyers would fly the money down to the cayman islands themselves. you think you'll be getting 10k per month in cash, that's not enough to have to launder it in my opinion. 

if you have the balls to be asking about this online you should have the balls to travel to a nearby airport and talk to a few pilots, see if one of them would fly you down to the cayman islands a few times a year.


----------



## NoDrama (Dec 30, 2010)

400k of gold is only 286 coins, which is only 7 rolls of coins. Pretty easily carried in luggage, in fact you could fit them all in a shaving kit bag.

The problem isn't getting the gold into Shweiz, its getting gold out of the USA, your gonna have TSA all the way up your butthole bringing that much undeclared gold through. Switzerland doesn't tax gold coming in, even if you declare it, just don't bring any sausages and you'll be cool. If you have a relative who lives there just ship them the gold , insure it of course. Then just leave it in gold form until all this EU mess and USA deficit mess is worked out, reconverting back into cash might just be the dumbest thing you could do.

In theory, taking gold across most national borders (between developed nations) is as legal as taking your shaving kit, but it will draw a lot more attention from customs and probably be taxed heavily by many countries on entry, and by many on departure, and by more than a few, both ways. You need to find out what the laws are in each country, and what are the threshold amounts that may be permitted without duties, or at what quantity/value you may require special licenses. 

In practice, if you're a US Citizen taking your own bullion OUT of the US, and its current value is more than $10k, expect to be detained at the airport and heavily questioned (and threatened) by the IRS... and don't be surprised if they audit you for the next 10 years. Under new US tax laws/IRS regulations, taking ANY assets out of the country is considered prima-facie evidence of tax-evasion.





​


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 30, 2010)

Smrt said:


> Haha, too funny. So you think youre gonna get rich growin bud ? good luck.
> 
> Here's what you do, get a job ! Yes, a real job !!! Pay your bills on time, build your credit. If you have good credit you can buy whatever you want, then pay stuff off as it comes. At the same time, buy nice clothes and eat steak and lobster every night. What more do you need ? Really ? Drive a nice car, eat good food, get ur hair cut once a week and have money in your pocket. What more could one ask for ?


Actual this is exactly what you do. The key is being able to support your lifestyle, I have been around since christ was a cowboy and I'll tell you this, the people who make large money and get to keep it have a source of income that supports their life style. Now the ones who don't have jobs, this group is easy to spot, they flash all the time, strip clubs, cars, bikes you know all the toys but the most expensive thing they own is the car. Bank's not going to lend you money if you have no source of income. Buying the house and upgrading it is the best idea.

Another thing you need to do is deliver sort of on your Job. So don't say your something you know nothing about, try to pick a knowledge job, I know that's a bit of a stretch here but that type of job only requires what you know. So be a growing consultant and make 50K a year, pay your taxes and start upgrading your house.


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 31, 2010)

i use money orders, sounds weird i know but easily hides 10k in a tiny envelope


----------



## $Mike$ (Dec 31, 2010)

aknight3 said:


> i use money orders, sounds weird i know but easily hides 10k in a tiny envelope


Money orders are traced too!


----------



## redivider (Jan 1, 2011)

$Mike$ said:


> Money orders are traced too!


no they're not.

every AVOID THIS SCAM article tells you to not buy a money order and ship it out of the country.

b/c it can't be traced. i saw a story on tv the other day about a guy who sent money via money order to a supposed woman, and the FBI guy was saying how remote the chances of getting his money back was.

paypal's also a good way to get scammed. western union?? same shit....


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 2, 2011)

sorry MOs arent traced, ur high bro u cant trace str8 cash homie


----------



## Alex Kelly (Mar 11, 2011)

I like the car idea. How would they catch you if if you bought an old muscle car and then fixed it up buying all of the parts in cash and then selling it.


----------



## VER D (Mar 11, 2011)

if money laundering ever became a problem for me i would give give and give and help out as many people as i can fuck money


----------



## $Mike$ (Mar 16, 2011)

VER D said:


> *if money laundering ever became a problem for me* i would give give and give and help out as many people as i can fuck money


Exactly....I'm givin that shit away, I'm no money hoarder.


----------



## Spleefmeister (Mar 18, 2011)

Take my word for it-I have been doing this professionally for 20 years-if you draw attention and get looked at, they will do a "lifestyle audit" and you WILL BE FUCKED. All the suggestions on here work and work well-UNTIL YOU ARE UNDER EXAMINATION. Stop and think about it-there is nothing, N O T H I N G your little weed-saturated brain can think of that these guys haven't-THEY'VE BEEN DOING IT FOR MORE THAN 200 YEARS!

My suggestion-seriously-is to bury it and then at the end, flee with it to Costa Rica. DO NOT LIVE A HIGH-ROLLER LIFESTYLE-YOU WILL BE BUSTED IF YOU DO!


----------



## Alex Kelly (Mar 20, 2011)

O.K. let's get past this and continue on with ways to do your laundry.


----------



## rrmcmaho (Mar 21, 2011)

Day to Daze said:


> yeah good point .... good thing im a plasterer .. id probably get away with saying i did most of it myself/with help from friends who are also in trades...
> 
> but come on .. everyone in this thread at the moment .. isnt ever (with the odd exeption) going to make enough cash to buy and fix up a house.. i mean hell i would have to grow 5 or 10 times my current grow to be able to make that kind of cash ... the only thing i have to worry about is friends and family asking about cash ...
> 
> ...



I know a dude who laundered his horticulturist earnings, via a tattoo shop. Tattoo Shops are all cash, and on top of having a business front of a tattoo shop, you could ACTUALLY run the tattoo shop (or pay someone to do it) so you could still be earning a little extramoney, and keep yourself busy in all your freetime once you have your garden dialed in and pounds are coming out weekly...If you are an athlete in a rich area, train little kids...Aside from money laundering, training rich kids is a great way to make money. Parents in Pacific Palisades, CA will pay up to $100 per session for you to take their kids out and show them how to run...Best part about it, is you can be super high, throw on some Oakley shades, baseball player style, and run kids until they are tired. Then tell theyre parents they are doing great then laugh to the bank


----------



## jbake (Mar 22, 2011)

estesj said:


> I agree 100%! In this game if your making a good amount of cash you need to roll cowboy style and have cash put up in a number of places. I hate the bank myself but I'm sure someone could help you out with this subject if you must go that rout.


THATS THE WORST IDEA EVER, IF YOU GO TO JAIL AND CANT PAY THE MONTHLY FEE ON A STORAGE FACILITY, THE OWNER WOULD GO IN AN LEGALLY BE ABLE TO TAKE THAT SHIT. I would just keep saving up with the small amounts in the bank you can, then find a "legal" business to launder it, if that's what you want to do. Something easy that you can make up "customers" that have no indication of any actual physical product. Like a nail salon lol, or like on Breaking Bad, a arcade, car wash, car mechanic (oil changes for something that wouldn't leave a product paper trail), etc. SOMETHING THAT YOU WOULD BE INTERESTED IN, NOT SOMETHING RANDOM,but only if you have a lot of close friends/ family that would narc would you need something absolutely related to you, other wise you can just lie. AND something that you could have employees you can trust, like friends, that you could maybe even pay a lil extra to launder it for you. OR build a safe somewhere in your house like behind a wall, fill it up, and put dry wall over it, and just leave it there until you need. Cops would most likely never find that unless they completely tore up your house which is very unlikely unless the somehow suspected it was there. Thats the real key, just hide it, never tell a soul, make it hard to access, and only get it when you absolutely need it.


----------



## jbake (Mar 22, 2011)

oh yeah, no laundering is useful unless you have an actual taxable job that "could've" been the source of your startup cost


----------



## regd87 (Mar 22, 2011)

It's already been said but i'll say it again, open a small business. I don't know how much money that is where you live, but it only costs $65 to open a legit business in Canada.


----------



## mrsql (Mar 22, 2011)

It's easiest if you have a real job it uncomplicated things greatly, although I do have a "friend" that has never had a job in his 38 years of life and has new vehicles, own house, lots of vacations,nice toys, etc. But thats a lotta work in it it's self, with the vending machines and other BS.

If its a smaller amount of money you need to clean($50k - $75k), go buy some of the hot electronics (Plasma TV, PS3, Blue Ray, etc) from your local retailer. Sell it on ebay,kijiji,etc; if you want a fast turn around (most do) sell it for less than the average price, you could hold on it and try to make a profit but really why piss around for an extra $100? No one knows you bough your TV at the retailer, if anyone asks I found this awesome deal on craigslist/flea-market/friend or whatever and re-sold it. Do it a couple times = clean money. Claim your income if need be, pay any necessary taxes, your gonna lose some of your money but thats the cost of doing business. 

Larger amounts involves real-estate, flip houses, use your dirty cash to invest into most of it,you dont need to be a licensed tradesman to install a new light fixture or paint the walls, etc, use your clean cash sparingly when you need to. No one is gonna know shit nor care. 

You can't just go dig up the $100k you buried in soup cans in your backyard, and go buy a house. You need it to be a progressive venture.

Pay taxes or you go to jail it's that simple. You are gonna lose some of your money! That is the cost of doing business.


----------



## $Mike$ (Mar 22, 2011)

Busy that shit and live the normal life...... Be happy u got $300-500k buried. The reason people get caught are; they wanna buy shit they never could own in their lifetime, and they are not money smart.


----------



## rum.n.yoohoo (Mar 27, 2011)

safe deposit box buddy. shits safe there. the $150/yr for a 10x10 box is hella worth it. trust me you can stuff a bunch of cash in a box like that especially if its big bills. takes a lot to get access to those even if the gov wants in. another option is pawn shop and gold / other precious metals. they dont ask a lot of questions.


----------



## nl3004.kind (Mar 27, 2011)

the issue is that unless you open the box in a false name (also a crime) they will freeze it along with the rest of your assets if you ever get pinched... in fact, if they even suspect you for certain crimes, they will freeze it and all other assets *before* you get pinched... be careful!


----------



## hitanpass420 (Mar 27, 2011)

IgrowBIGG said:


> Hello. I grow of course and within the next year or two i will be starting to make some more money. Too much so that the 5 or 10k the bank lets you deposit each month is holdin me back a little. I would appreciate it if anyone who has or has had exp w this topic and knows the workings of laundering to plez enlightin me and the roi community. THX.
> 
> This is an article I found that is quite interesting but not as in depth as I would like.
> 
> http://www.wisebread.com/how-to-launder-money


 
Just got a real good idea buy some quarter vending machines one place is called vend 3 25 machines 4 10,000 theyll tell u how much u make off em but u would report your own wages. so just buy enough candy n eat/throw/giveaway that u can make a reasonable profit. they ever audit u they can check ur bank records n see u only reported teng from ur parttime job so the storage locker thing wont work. if u do this u can spend all of ur money safely. this is just some serious thinking never done it but i kno contracters n shit n u report ur wages quarterly or 6 months n that what they do if u bs they audit u n add it up if it dont they really dig n they will find u out.


----------



## $Mike$ (Mar 27, 2011)

rum.n.yoohoo said:


> safe deposit box buddy. shits safe there. the $150/yr for a 10x10 box is hella worth it. trust me you can stuff a bunch of cash in a box like that especially if its big bills. takes a lot to get access to those even if the gov wants in. another option is pawn shop and gold / other precious metals. they dont ask a lot of questions.


They(FEDS) can go in that box if they wanted to.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Mar 27, 2011)

i only read the first page of your thread. think about buying gold and silver. cash could become useless in the time it takes for a news program to spread a story. precious metals will always be worth something. american money is becoming less and less the currency to have...


----------



## tremend00oo (Mar 29, 2011)

I dont understand how you could be smart enough to start a network of income through hustling but me dumb enough (no offense) 

to be lured into the bling bling lifestyle... Hustling is only meant for 2 things capitol for a business or early retirement, not on 

some let me get all this nice shit so i can be the man for a few years until im fucked broke and with no friends .. Cuz lets be real they 

was just there for the good times... All my peoples started and ended thankfully safe have their business and are legit .. They have 

vacation homes and have stashes in a few places but they got out eventually... You have to have a goal .. A plan if not your doomed to 

get caught up.... Good luck to ya!!


----------



## tremend00oo (Mar 29, 2011)

Gold and silver is always a smart investment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (smartest i think)


----------



## TshirtNinja (Mar 29, 2011)

tremend00oo said:


> Gold and silver is always a smart investment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (smartest i think)


 Yah buying volatile precious metals at the height of a bubble is a great idea...................*sarcasm*
I swear you guys can enjoy all your poo poo metals. The long term track record for gold on a percent per year average is LOOOOOOWWWWWWW! My diversified mutual fund portfolio is averaging 12-14% yearly and that included the "economic crash" that everyone is going crazy over. On top of that I also get the fun of compound interest(which is the only way to become wealthy that is worth doing now a days). If you want to make good money you simply pay the taxes and invest long term (i.e. mutual funds)....... People! It's easier to be a self employed and launder it at your tax rate, and its cheaper in the long haul. It's like quite a few others have said start a business with no overhead or actual product to sell. That tv idea is cool until you look at the numbers again..... He suggests reselling tv's for a LOSS and THEN paying taxes.... So you loose money on both sides? Not smart! Also any of you that think you don't need to launder your money and your gripping over 1500 a month look out! I work for one of the top banks in the states and your watched all the time. You make any pattern of deposits and you end up putting in 10k with no direct deposit and your flagged. Once your flagged and it continues into the 13th month then you are reported to the IRS. This is standard practice with ALL FDIC insured banks. Credit unions don't operate under these guidelines because they are insured through a different process. So in conclusion start a business and keep your money at the credit union if you don't want to hold a 8-5 while you grow.... But honestly its sooooooooooooooo easy to launder if you work. I can easily triple my salary if I wanted to by paying cash for all my living expenses and pushing the rest in my accounts using a deposit algorithm that I worked out that are outside what the guidelines look for specifically. But in my case I only push what I can't personally smoke. But then again what do I know about laundering money, I'm only a banker lol


----------



## TshirtNinja (Mar 29, 2011)

just to further prove my point here is where most of that growth came from
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/why-gold-is-a-bad-investment-2010-11-12
gold is in a HUGE bubble due to people freaking out over hyperinflation.
Here is more research showing the same from ACTUAL experts.
http://financialhighway.com/gold-–-bad-investment-3-reasons-why-i-don’t-buy-bullion/
http://steadfastfinances.com/blog/2009/10/09/10-reasons-why-investing-in-gold-is-a-bad-idea/
http://www.fool.com/investing/small-cap/2008/03/03/you-are-about-to-make-a-bad-investment.aspx
http://seekingalpha.com/article/247027-gold-a-bad-investment-and-getting-worse-part-i
And I don't work for any of these writers or companies..... REAL financial experts grow WEALTH not I'ma get rich!!!!!!
Seriously I am doused with gas and set on fire everytime I come on here and say gold is bad but its true guys.....


----------



## FMCCNate (Mar 29, 2011)

$Mike$ said:


> They(FEDS) can go in that box if they wanted to.


decent idea but its also illegal to store cash in a safety deposit box


----------



## nl3004.kind (Mar 29, 2011)

tshirt: everyone is entitled to an opinion, and rather than pissing all over everyone else's, regardless of my own personal feelings... this is because i respect your opinion to listen to it and do not feel compelled to scream and yell about how wrong you are and why... some folks *like* gold and silver, some like mattresses full of cash, some like investing and diversified portfolios... when i actually have enough cash to need to figure out what to do with, i'll know already, as they say: "when did noah build the ark? BEFORE the storm..." respect, sir...


----------



## tremend00oo (Mar 29, 2011)

INFLATION? MAN///PLZ... GOLD IS MORE THEN JUST FOR JEWLERY ..LOL... ITS ONE OF THE HIGHEST CONDUCTERS OF ELECTRICITY WHY DO U THINK CROWNS FOR KINGS ARE MADE OUT IT....(the term king.prince,knight came from demons, who king solomon summoned when he wrote the kabbalah and those where their terms in ranks in that heirachy).... TEMPLES HAde gold ALL OVER... THEY MAGNIFY CURRENT... AFTER PAPER MONEY DOESNT EXIST ANYMORE METALS ARE GONNA BE THE ONLY WAY TO MAKE A CIRCUIT FOR ELECTRICITY OR TRADE AND BARTER.... U TALKING ABOUT % RATES..LOL.... WHAT HAPPENS IF THE REVOLUTION REALLY HAPPENS AND PEOPLE SAY FUK YOUR MONEY TO THE BANKS WHATS YOU GONna GO COLLECT IOU;S LMAO... LEARN A LIL MORE ABOUT METALS AND ULL SEE THERES A BIGGER MEANING BEHIND THEM THEN JUST FOR ELECTRONICS AND JEWLERY INCENTIVES....


search these terms (illumintati, fallen angels,nikola tesla,bohemian grove,crowned killers, the book of enoch)


----------



## Optic1 (Mar 29, 2011)

A nice cash business is those Mocha shops with the drive ups. Offer some donuts and scones. Have a few kids run it. Rarely do people use plastic.


----------



## TshirtNinja (Mar 30, 2011)

tremend00oo said:


> INFLATION? MAN///PLZ... GOLD IS MORE THEN JUST FOR JEWLERY ..LOL... ITS ONE OF THE HIGHEST CONDUCTERS OF ELECTRICITY WHY DO U THINK CROWNS FOR KINGS ARE MADE OUT IT....(the term king.prince,knight came from demons, who king solomon summoned when he wrote the kabbalah and those where their terms in ranks in that heirachy).... TEMPLES HAde gold ALL OVER... THEY MAGNIFY CURRENT... AFTER PAPER MONEY DOESNT EXIST ANYMORE METALS ARE GONNA BE THE ONLY WAY TO MAKE A CIRCUIT FOR ELECTRICITY OR TRADE AND BARTER.... U TALKING ABOUT % RATES..LOL.... WHAT HAPPENS IF THE REVOLUTION REALLY HAPPENS AND PEOPLE SAY FUK YOUR MONEY TO THE BANKS WHATS YOU GONna GO COLLECT IOU;S LMAO... LEARN A LIL MORE ABOUT METALS AND ULL SEE THERES A BIGGER MEANING BEHIND THEM THEN JUST FOR ELECTRONICS AND JEWLERY INCENTIVES....
> 
> 
> search these terms (illumintati, fallen angels,nikola tesla,bohemian grove,crowned killers, the book of enoch)


 ok i dont respect your opinion at this point......
One of the articles I posted was talking about how the worst that would happen is that the world inflation would go up to counter the depreciation of the USD since that is what a lot of markets depend on in the long run. The USA will not die and if it does then gold is not something I honestly will barter for in the "new world". If you don't truely have something useful (i.e. water food or ammo), then I would shoot you where you stand and take your silly gold. A barter system in the crashed USA would not go to a gold standard. People would trade services and things needed to survive. Put the pipe down for a second, turn your caps lock off, and evaluate what you would need if all of a country shut down overnight...... Bet gold is low on the list of survival gear.... That brick is more than my whole survival gear set in weight. Seriously people if it got that bad then it would go wild west style and I honestly wouldn't be the guy to try and offer a shiny metal lump for your life. You sir need to get out in the world and understand a true barter system. Do like I did and go visit war torn parts of Africa where a barter system is a way of life.... Gold is VERY low on the barter list even for warlords. It's all about guns ammo and food. Go to Russia when its economy collapsed....... I did and you know what they weren't trading for scraps of bread......... GOLD!!!! Everyone traded what goods or services that they could provide. Another example is in IRAQ..... When there leader fell and the monitary system failed people simply bartered goods and services again for a trade system. I also didn't see any gold transactions there either. Don't come tell me that I don't know anything about gold's uses or that I am the one that is ignorant. You sir need to visit a few third worlds so that you would understand what happens when you become one yourself.


----------



## tremend00oo (Mar 30, 2011)

you have a point..but where you gonna get the good after they run out? what supermarket you gonna hit? where you gonna grow and with what ? since chemtrails are changing the ph of the soil... california soil has be saturated with aluminum and baron for this same purpose of people not being able to be sustainable unless u buy genetic monsato seeds.... so im not gonna say u dont have a point... but when your gonna be the one thats gonna have to produce your own goods to trade and barter what are you gonna use... ????


----------



## TshirtNinja (Mar 30, 2011)

tremend00oo said:


> you have a point..but where you gonna get the good after they run out? what supermarket you gonna hit? where you gonna grow and with what ? since chemtrails are changing the ph of the soil... california soil has be saturated with aluminum and baron for this same purpose of people not being able to be sustainable unless u buy genetic monsato seeds.... so im not gonna say u dont have a point... but when your gonna be the one thats gonna have to produce your own goods to trade and barter what are you gonna use... ????


 I was a texas farmer for years............... I was also a long term survival instructor. I can survive in places you can't even imagine. This isn't a pissing contest just a fact. I escaped capture 4 times and 2 of them were in the Middle East. Also there are sooooooo many places to procure supplies that I would honestly die of old age before i ran out of things. If you dry up a region you just keep moving and in general with a shit hits the fan situation that is what any survivalist will tell you. Don't set roots and don't take in outsiders! But that being said if and this is a big if.... IF I can no longer steal my supplies to live without setting roots then yes i could grow my own stuff in almost any climate. I can hunt off the land and I sure as hell can evade threats be it military or not. So please don't assume that everyone on this site is some lazy ass stoner that can't handle real life situations. Remember if you assume then i have to have conversations like this that just make an ass out of me and u.
kiss-ass


----------



## sladeofdark (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow ROI keeps getting better and better, i did not realize there was a thread like this , or a forum section for that matter. I have been needing to ask some of the same questions. But who the heck can you trust? no one , thats who.


----------



## sladeofdark (Mar 30, 2011)

delux83 said:


> stack it up retire and move out of country i mean really how many young rich people move to those tropic places like the bahamas or philipiens. (i know i cant spell) my friend uncle has a house in the philipiens huge ass manson he paid 10k for then he has a maid that does anything for 3$ a day. Save ur cash move to a poor country live like a king



lol yesss!


----------



## redivider (Apr 3, 2011)

if you want to launder it here's how:

start a promotions company. throw parties several nights a week. even if nobody shows up just report that 400 people showed up and paid 20 a piece.

1500 for a location
3000 bar guarantee + other expenses
4500 total expenses 

8000-4500= 3500 of CLEAN profit, and 8,000 of LEGAL revenue.

you just pay taxes on 3500 and your good.

not the cheapest way to launder money but i've seen questionable characters do it. barber shops are also a good one....

throw a party at a shitty spot, pay 800 for location, 2000 bar guarantee, and they report 300 people showed up and each paid 20 to get in.

that's 6000 - 2800 = 3200 CLEAN profit. pay taxes on it and viola!

* Laundering money is illegal. anybody who follows this advice is an idiot.


----------



## Alex Kelly (Apr 3, 2011)

tremend00oo said:


> INFLATION? MAN///PLZ... GOLD IS MORE THEN JUST FOR JEWLERY ..LOL... ITS ONE OF THE HIGHEST CONDUCTERS OF ELECTRICITY WHY DO U THINK CROWNS FOR KINGS ARE MADE OUT IT....(the term king.prince,knight came from demons, who king solomon summoned when he wrote the kabbalah and those where their terms in ranks in that heirachy).... TEMPLES HAde gold ALL OVER... THEY MAGNIFY CURRENT... AFTER PAPER MONEY DOESNT EXIST ANYMORE METALS ARE GONNA BE THE ONLY WAY TO MAKE A CIRCUIT FOR ELECTRICITY OR TRADE AND BARTER.... U TALKING ABOUT % RATES..LOL.... WHAT HAPPENS IF THE REVOLUTION REALLY HAPPENS AND PEOPLE SAY FUK YOUR MONEY TO THE BANKS WHATS YOU GONna GO COLLECT IOU;S LMAO... LEARN A LIL MORE ABOUT METALS AND ULL SEE THERES A BIGGER MEANING BEHIND THEM THEN JUST FOR ELECTRONICS AND JEWLERY INCENTIVES....
> 
> 
> search these terms (illumintati, fallen angels,nikola tesla,bohemian grove,crowned killers, the book of enoch)


I don't think that we will be running out of paper money in our lifetime lol. Although im impressed that you just tied money laundering to the book of Enoch, a book that never made it into the bible lol. On another note though, go read the book of Enoch. There is a firsthand account of an extraterrestrial contact, if you like that stuff.


----------



## Alex Kelly (Apr 3, 2011)

Can someone point out a weakness or a way of getting caught by using traveler's checks or COD checks?


----------



## Bauks (Apr 3, 2011)

tremend00oo said:


> INFLATION? MAN///PLZ... GOLD IS MORE THEN JUST FOR JEWLERY ..LOL... ITS ONE OF THE HIGHEST CONDUCTERS OF ELECTRICITY WHY DO U THINK CROWNS FOR KINGS ARE MADE OUT IT....(the term king.prince,knight came from demons, who king solomon summoned when he wrote the kabbalah and those where their terms in ranks in that heirachy).... TEMPLES HAde gold ALL OVER... THEY MAGNIFY CURRENT... AFTER PAPER MONEY DOESNT EXIST ANYMORE METALS ARE GONNA BE THE ONLY WAY TO MAKE A CIRCUIT FOR ELECTRICITY OR TRADE AND BARTER.... U TALKING ABOUT % RATES..LOL.... WHAT HAPPENS IF THE REVOLUTION REALLY HAPPENS AND PEOPLE SAY FUK YOUR MONEY TO THE BANKS WHATS YOU GONna GO COLLECT IOU;S LMAO... LEARN A LIL MORE ABOUT METALS AND ULL SEE THERES A BIGGER MEANING BEHIND THEM THEN JUST FOR ELECTRONICS AND JEWLERY INCENTIVES....
> 
> 
> search these terms (illumintati, fallen angels,nikola tesla,bohemian grove,crowned killers, the book of enoch)



Gold Cost too much Sheer man power to pull out of the Ground. And Once It is, It's utterly useless. You can't eat it, you can't cloth yourself with it, You can't use it for Heat, you can't hunt with it.... the amount needed in the electronics that uses it (ie. cell phones), is minuscule at best..... and I'm sure In most cases Plain off the rack In everything Copper wire Will Work Just fine for all intent and proposes ..In most real world barter systems Gold Is Just not there ...It's just another Fiat Money


----------



## chillwills (Apr 11, 2011)

TshirtNinja said:


> Yah buying volatile precious metals at the height of a bubble is a great idea...................*sarcasm*
> I swear you guys can enjoy all your poo poo metals. The long term track record for gold on a percent per year average is LOOOOOOWWWWWWW! My diversified mutual fund portfolio is averaging 12-14% yearly and that included the "economic crash" that everyone is going crazy over. On top of that I also get the fun of compound interest(which is the only way to become wealthy that is worth doing now a days). If you want to make good money you simply pay the taxes and invest long term (i.e. mutual funds)....... People! It's easier to be a self employed and launder it at your tax rate, and its cheaper in the long haul. It's like quite a few others have said start a business with no overhead or actual product to sell. That tv idea is cool until you look at the numbers again..... He suggests reselling tv's for a LOSS and THEN paying taxes.... So you loose money on both sides? Not smart! Also any of you that think you don't need to launder your money and your gripping over 1500 a month look out! I work for one of the top banks in the states and your watched all the time. You make any pattern of deposits and you end up putting in 10k with no direct deposit and your flagged. Once your flagged and it continues into the 13th month then you are reported to the IRS. This is standard practice with ALL FDIC insured banks. Credit unions don't operate under these guidelines because they are insured through a different process. So in conclusion start a business and keep your money at the credit union if you don't want to hold a 8-5 while you grow.... But honestly its sooooooooooooooo easy to launder if you work. I can easily triple my salary if I wanted to by paying cash for all my living expenses and pushing the rest in my accounts using a deposit algorithm that I worked out that are outside what the guidelines look for specifically. But in my case I only push what I can't personally smoke. But then again what do I know about laundering money, I'm only a banker lol


I would really love to know what Mutual Funds you have that are returning 12-14% per year.


----------



## theinhibitor (Apr 11, 2011)

I just realized what I posted doesnt work unless you have a family member from another country but basically they open up an account offshore, and put, lets say, 5000 dollars in the account. U can use money pak etc. to shift the money to the account from the US. 

Then the family member can "gift" you the money (up to some limit. i think its around a 100.000. "Gifts" are basically taxable amounts of money given to an individual. The tax can be paid for by the donor OR THE DONEE. so basically, they pay it but its your money so you pay it but you legitimize it in the process. 

Anyway you cut it, your money is going to be "taxed" at some point and you usually need another person "in" on your plan to make it work. If you all of a sudden open a business, the bank is going to look at your records and income to come up with an apprpriate loan. if you have little income and no money in the bank, you wont get a loan, and if you open a business without a loan and with cash it will be processed through the tax bureau at some point (assuming it takes more than 10,000 dollars to open your business) and they will catch you. With a friend (i would suggest a family member who is cool with your illegality), he can get the loans and you can process your income through his business. 

anyway you do it you want to be REMOVED from the picture. Its his business, or his account overseas, not yours. if its yours and your caught your fucked. if its his, and its suspected for whatever reason, they look at HIM and see that everything he does is legal (hopefully) and then they move on. If its yours, and you opened a business out of thin air and have larger than life earnings, your screwed, and when the IRS screws you lets just say you dont walk in America again.


----------



## theinhibitor (Apr 11, 2011)

chillwills said:


> I would really love to know what Mutual Funds you have that are returning 12-14% per year.


man i just dealt with some similar liars on another thread. one guy said he got 1200% profit off canadian silver LOL! he said he turned 300 into $72,000. unfortunately he got the math wrong and a 1200% increase on 300 is only 3600 derp de derp.
needless to say i posted some headlines of recent news about canadian silver being 20% lower now than in december. i hope he stfu.


----------



## $Mike$ (Apr 11, 2011)

Alex Kelly said:


> Can someone point out a weakness or a way of getting caught by using traveler's checks or COD checks?


I'm not a 100% but they void those checks after $10k. Meaning you come to a bank with anything higher they are calling the PD off top.


----------



## mrsql (Apr 12, 2011)

TshirtNinja said:


> Yah buying volatile precious metals at the height of a bubble is a great idea...................*sarcasm*
> I swear you guys can enjoy all your poo poo metals. The long term track record for gold on a percent per year average is LOOOOOOWWWWWWW! My diversified mutual fund portfolio is averaging 12-14% yearly and that included the "economic crash" that everyone is going crazy over. On top of that I also get the fun of compound interest(which is the only way to become wealthy that is worth doing now a days). If you want to make good money you simply pay the taxes and invest long term (i.e. mutual funds)....... People! It's easier to be a self employed and launder it at your tax rate, and its cheaper in the long haul. It's like quite a few others have said start a business with no overhead or actual product to sell. That tv idea is cool until you look at the numbers again..... He suggests reselling tv's for a LOSS and THEN paying taxes.... So you loose money on both sides? Not smart! Also any of you that think you don't need to launder your money and your gripping over 1500 a month look out! I work for one of the top banks in the states and your watched all the time. You make any pattern of deposits and you end up putting in 10k with no direct deposit and your flagged. Once your flagged and it continues into the 13th month then you are reported to the IRS. This is standard practice with ALL FDIC insured banks. Credit unions don't operate under these guidelines because they are insured through a different process. So in conclusion start a business and keep your money at the credit union if you don't want to hold a 8-5 while you grow.... But honestly its sooooooooooooooo easy to launder if you work. I can easily triple my salary if I wanted to by paying cash for all my living expenses and pushing the rest in my accounts using a deposit algorithm that I worked out that are outside what the guidelines look for specifically. But in my case I only push what I can't personally smoke. But then again what do I know about laundering money, I'm only a banker lol


The idea of sellin tv etc us to clean the money you can't just go slapping down $20,000 uhhhh give me 5000 shares of xyz. Umm whered you get the money to invest duh. Sure if your money is clean mutual funds would be a good long term investment or ETF would be better for returns and out preform mutual funds. Your gonna lose money that's the cost of doing business, cause eventually guys like you end up in jail for tax evasion.


----------



## surgedup (Apr 12, 2011)

Best way to launder money flat out period put it on a bunch of prepaid cards untraceable undetectable but police are starting to catch on to it but theres really no way to track it one of the best ways to launder!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 13, 2011)

IgrowBIGG said:


> Hello. I grow of course and within the next year or two i will be starting to make some more money. Too much so that the 5 or 10k the bank lets you deposit each month is holdin me back a little. I would appreciate it if anyone who has or has had exp w this topic and knows the workings of laundering to plez enlightin me and the roi community. THX.
> 
> This is an article I found that is quite interesting but not as in depth as I would like.
> 
> http://www.wisebread.com/how-to-launder-money


 
I have a reputable bullion guy who takes cash for gold and silvr bullion. No questions asked. No personal info exchanged.
Plus it makes me mad money as gold/silver rise and the greenback falls. The gold eagles or silver eagles you can unload anywhere. fuck the govn't tax bs.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 15, 2011)

tremend00oo said:


> INFLATION? MAN///PLZ... GOLD IS MORE THEN JUST FOR JEWLERY ..LOL... ITS ONE OF THE HIGHEST CONDUCTERS OF ELECTRICITY WHY DO U THINK CROWNS FOR KINGS ARE MADE OUT IT....(the term king.prince,knight came from demons, who king solomon summoned when he wrote the kabbalah and those where their terms in ranks in that heirachy).... TEMPLES HAde gold ALL OVER... THEY MAGNIFY CURRENT... AFTER PAPER MONEY DOESNT EXIST ANYMORE METALS ARE GONNA BE THE ONLY WAY TO MAKE A CIRCUIT FOR ELECTRICITY OR TRADE AND BARTER.... U TALKING ABOUT % RATES..LOL.... WHAT HAPPENS IF THE REVOLUTION REALLY HAPPENS AND PEOPLE SAY FUK YOUR MONEY TO THE BANKS WHATS YOU GONna GO COLLECT IOU;S LMAO... LEARN A LIL MORE ABOUT METALS AND ULL SEE THERES A BIGGER MEANING BEHIND THEM THEN JUST FOR ELECTRONICS AND JEWLERY INCENTIVES....
> 
> 
> search these terms (illumintati, fallen angels,nikola tesla,bohemian grove,crowned killers, the book of enoch)


Gold has been money for about 5000 years. Of all the gold that has ever been mined since creation, most of it is still above ground, is still viable in some way and will continue to be so. Silver has been mined for less time, is used mostly for industrial reasons, is a great conductor, but is nearly impossible to recover as the amounts needed in CPU's and other electronics is so small.
Eventually, as China and India grow and all those new middle class ppl want cellphones, CPUs and other electronics the actual cost will be sky high. There is today a manipulation in the silver market perpetuated by Giant Banks and other high rollers by shorting the silver market, keeping silver prices artificially down. But that can not sustain itself forever. And the government does nothing. 
I started collecting silver eagles a couple years ago at about $13 an ounce. Now it's over $30. Nice come up. 
When the manipulation ends and silver is adjusted for that reason and for ACTUAL supply and demand the price will soar to over $100 an ounce. Its just a matter of time. 
What I worry about more is this peak oil thing. When the price per barrel goes so high that ppl simply can not afford to buy it we will see rioting, starvation, looting, basically fucking pandemonium. As poor ppl get desperate and rich ppl do what they do best:
Steal from the poor.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 15, 2011)

Oil will only ever go so high tho, because the price of drilled oil can only get so high before the synthetic oil replaces it. We can make synthetic oil, just its vastly cheaper to drill it for now.

EDIT: And to the guy above who said gold "amplifies current"...gold doesnt amplify shit, it just loses less current than most other metals because its generally speaking a better conductor than most. And the reason it was popular in Ancient times is because it was shiny and rare, not because it amplified mystical powers...are you on mushrooms?

Realistically in a hypothetical post-Apocalpatic world the things that'll be worth having will be food, water, weapons and medical supplies...the only thing having gold then will do is weigh you down.


----------



## plantvision (Apr 15, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> Oil will only ever go so high tho, because the price of drilled oil can only get so high before the synthetic oil replaces it. We can make synthetic oil, just its vastly cheaper to drill it for now.
> 
> EDIT: And to the guy above who said gold "amplifies current"...gold doesnt amplify shit, it just loses less current than most other metals because its generally speaking a better conductor than most. And the reason it was popular in Ancient times is because it was shiny and rare, not because it amplified mystical powers...are you on mushrooms?
> 
> Realistically in a hypothetical post-Apocalpatic world the things that'll be worth having will be food, water, weapons and medical supplies...the only thing having gold then will do is weigh you down.


Throughout time any precious metal always goes up in value when times are hard.
Gold and silver will always be the standard value.
It has shown itself to be true many many times over.
Understandalby food and water will command a higher value also.
I believe in part of my portfolio to be actual hands on gold and silver.

To the OP this would be a good spot to slowly(now remember slowly) purchase gold and silver.
As for banks, when deposting large amounts of money:
#1 Any large amounts bring suspicion and will get reported
#2 The amount at each bank is cummlative for the year, not just the month. Usually $10000, but at $5000 if you look shady they will report.

Purchase small items with cash, you cannot buy a house or a car, most definetly you will end up audited.
You can buy larger items from individuals you trust or will never see again. The problem is if they get audited with your cash, IRS will come looking for you.
Smart finances have you always having enough cash on hand to handle a two year period of inactivity. More as you get older.
Free cash also allows you the ability to gamble on business dealings a little more.
Look for those business deals that can use cash and have high risk.

And always remember what your goal is.
Hint: It is not to move drugs for the rest of your life. That only gets you killed or in prison.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 15, 2011)

You honestly think the price of gold will go up forever?


----------



## plantvision (Apr 15, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> You honestly think the price of gold will go up forever?


No I don't believe it will go up forever, nothing can go up forever. But I do still see a lot of upside potential in it.
If the Middle East continues to escalate, I do believe we could easily see another 250 to 700 dollar increase easily.
Along the same line commodities, corn, soybean, wheat, and cattle will also increase.

All things have a top.
Oil is one of them, we are reaching a top in oil, anything above 4.25 to 4.50 at the pumps and the government will step in. $150/barrrel
Interesting is the correlation between oil and corn ethanol.
Sadly though is the fact that corn ethanol is a carbon negative form of power.
This whole corn commodity is about ready to blow up.
We are at record low stocks.
And the oil is pushing for more use of corn.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 15, 2011)

Ahh ok, I thought you were one of the people touting the good old "Gold will always go up" of which there are MANY! 

Oil will eventually disappear altogether, I think Schwartsnigger had it right in Cali with pushing liquid hydrogen fuelled cars. Its makes the most sense in the world to run your car off the most abundant resource in the universe, especially considering its only output is heat and water.

Corn ethanol is pushing up food prices and isnt really as carbon neutral as people say, because vast amounts of forest are now being chopped down to grow the corn, which gives it a net carbon increase.


----------



## plantvision (Apr 15, 2011)

I have done minimal research on the hydrogen, but it seems like a great concept that is working.
Probably some issues with colder climates though.
The whole issue with water too worries me.
I think were closer to water becoming a rationed commodity.
I am glad I live where I do when it comes to that.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 15, 2011)

Im Irish and we wont ever have a scarcity of water, lol, its rains like 80% of the year here and theres basically no pollution (compared to say larger countries) to dirty it up, so we'll always be grand.

You know the downfall of hydrogen fuelled stuff? It never gets enough research because its too efficient. Hydrogen fuel cells for example basically make free power if you have water and sunlight, problem with it? Big one off cost, but once its running the power it produces is free and a contained fuel cell generator? Its basically a solar powered high electricity output self contained system. Research it man, hydrogen is the past, present and will be the future.

But back to the original topic and completly theoretically...you would need a cash business that trades in a service. Something with low inventory and a high cash value. Valet service is one example, for a cost to you of just time and cleaning chemicals people will pay like $200 for a proper valet. How many of those per week do you think you could theoritically do? I think the trick is to actually run the business, just not pro-actively seek customers, but a few is a good thing. That way you can put the dirty money in with the clean money, no proof of where any of it actually came from and legitimise it by paying tax on it all as if it were all legimitate income. Hell that way the IRS auditor could even get you to valet their car if they want proof. And who knows, if you actually run the business well it could grow and you wouldn't even need to grow pot for cash anymore, just for stash if you get enjoyment from actually just growing it.


----------



## TshirtNinja (Apr 15, 2011)

12% is the market average for growth in the stock market. my funds are mostly long term 40-50 year track records. If you hold your money in over that time frame you are going to get at least 10 in any decent mutual fund that is not run by idiots. If you need help picking a good mutual fund contact an investment company that uses morning star software to look through them all.... i have the software personally and that is how i choose my stuff.


----------



## TshirtNinja (Apr 15, 2011)

mrsql said:


> The idea of sellin tv etc us to clean the money you can't just go slapping down $20,000 uhhhh give me 5000 shares of xyz. Umm whered you get the money to invest duh. Sure if your money is clean mutual funds would be a good long term investment or ETF would be better for returns and out preform mutual funds. Your gonna lose money that's the cost of doing business, cause eventually guys like you end up in jail for tax evasion.


 and my point was that selling tangible products as laundering is stupid.... you can still track the numbers through observation and the irs could audit your buying and selling. what they cant make you prove is transactions for consulting. you can collect under 600 and not show anything for letting people consult with you. your records for how many people went through is not up for debate at that point. they cant prove or disprove you had that much business..... i can consult for 5 minutes and charge 500 and if i did that all day as long as i pay the taxes there is no record to audit duh.....


----------



## GreenThumbBill (Apr 15, 2011)

IgrowBIGG said:


> Im not tryna pay taxes to our bull shit gov for things i dont even want. Especially since top two tax brackets are 30-35% of ur mutherfuc**n yearly income. FUC* liberals and their fuc*** neediness. Sry just venting politics in our country upset me.


 I hope you look good in an orange jump suit. You're not very smart and will be in one soon. Just starting/wording this thread the way you have shows that you are not cut out to be successful in the kind of business you are playing at.


----------



## GreenThumbBill (Apr 15, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> Im Irish and we wont ever have a scarcity of water, lol, its rains like 80% of the year here and theres basically no pollution (compared to say larger countries) to dirty it up, so we'll always be grand.
> 
> You know the downfall of hydrogen fuelled stuff? It never gets enough research because its too efficient. Hydrogen fuel cells for example basically make free power if you have water and sunlight, problem with it? Big one off cost, but once its running the power it produces is free and a contained fuel cell generator? Its basically a solar powered high electricity output self contained system. Research it man, hydrogen is the past, present and will be the future.
> 
> But back to the original topic and completly theoretically...you would need a cash business that trades in a service. Something with low inventory and a high cash value. Valet service is one example, for a cost to you of just time and cleaning chemicals people will pay like $200 for a proper valet. How many of those per week do you think you could theoritically do? I think the trick is to actually run the business, just not pro-actively seek customers, but a few is a good thing. That way you can put the dirty money in with the clean money, no proof of where any of it actually came from and legitimise it by paying tax on it all as if it were all legimitate income. Hell that way the IRS auditor could even get you to valet their car if they want proof. And who knows, if you actually run the business well it could grow and you wouldn't even need to grow pot for cash anymore, just for stash if you get enjoyment from actually just growing it.


What the hell are you talking about? Valet cars? WTF??? When you valet a car you just park it! 

Are you talking about auto DETAILING maybe? Where you clean, vacuum, polish etc.?


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 15, 2011)

Different continent, in Europe if you valet a car it means you basically clean it to the point it looks brand new inside and out, its the idea of where the car parking thing came from in the States, the idea was that the person is supposed to take the car, park and clean it. But in America the whole idea was changed to the person just parking the car for you.


----------



## nl3004.kind (Apr 17, 2011)

plantvision said:


> No I don't believe it will go up forever, nothing can go up forever. But I do still see a lot of upside potential in it.
> If the Middle East continues to escalate, I do believe we could easily see another 250 to 700 dollar increase easily.
> Along the same line commodities, corn, soybean, wheat, and cattle will also increase.
> 
> ...


but regular old oil is carbon negative as well, as is coal, nuclear and natural gas... the "magic bullet" energy-wise is probably also gonna be carbon negative, just LESS so or easy to synthesize or result from a breakthrough in improved storage devices (like really really efficient batteries or similar)...


----------



## benny blanco (Apr 17, 2011)

Go to a bank or casino and get a safe box


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jun 5, 2011)

take a poop and sell it as art. invest that money


----------



## dakinexcom (Jun 28, 2011)

I saw this on a movie once - What about going to las vegas or Reno turning your dirty money into chips play a few hands (lose or win who cares) then cash it out-Now you have paperwork and clean money etc to back up your claims- ?(Sounds easy but Im probly missing something-Like maybe the casinos getting pissed or some other negitive thing happening)


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Jun 29, 2011)

dakinexcom said:


> I saw this on a movie once - What about going to las vegas or Reno turning your dirty money into chips play a few hands (lose or win who cares) then cash it out-Now you have paperwork and clean money etc to back up your claims- ?(Sounds easy but Im probly missing something-Like maybe the casinos getting pissed or some other negitive thing happening)


 Your forgetting the part where you explain how you got all that money to be gambling that much in the first place. High quality cctv cameras and strict record keeping tell me that's doomed to fail. I certainly wouldn't try it.

If it's small quantities you could try laundering it through a service based business like _life coaching_. Might want to chose something that gives your customers a reason to want to be discrete and pay in cash, like offering_ sexual dysfunction relief through hypnotic suggestion_ or something.


----------



## Gamberro (Jul 13, 2011)

Gold appreciates better than any steady CD's or anything like that nowadays, so I would recommend investing a serious amount in a few precious metals. Think of it as your bank-free, tax-free savings account. When you're ready, you can liquidate the precious metals for much more than you got them for, and you have paperwork to explain it. Keep in mind this would only work on the long-term, and there is the negative that you would have to liquidate the gold to get the money back, which is easier said than done.

I don't know why so many people here are afraid of taxation. I find it interesting that the same people rallying for legalization are in here acting as if it is some crime for the government to take their cut of people's illegal activities. Hell, if it weren't for the government, there would be no prohibition, and this stuff we grow would be value-less. Show some gratitude!

On a more serious note, I am very interested in home investment, particularly fixing up foreclosures for rental, within the next two years. Can anyone recommend literature or something that would help me figure out how to spot out a workable foreclosure, and how to fix houses up? It's harder to find on Google than I would have imagined.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 14, 2011)

Search the internet. i think your in the wrong forum


----------



## Gamberro (Jul 16, 2011)

It's a great way of laundering money actually, so not really. Also thanks for that, I had never heard of an Internet search. Now thanks to you, I have this thing called "Google" added to my bookmarks. No more guess-and-check'ing URL's for THIS guy!
But seriously, any leads on info?...


----------



## redivider (Jul 16, 2011)

free publications. i don't know what they're called around where you live but it's like a newspaper but with a bunch of classifieds. also, look for 'hip' places. don't go buying foreclosed pieces of garbage in the worst neighborhood in town. 

a townhome that was foreclosed on and was going on firesale went for 125k. the guy changed 1 bathroom and did one of those facelifts in the kitchen, put in stainless steel appliances, 40k TOPS. 5 months later it's on sale for 460k, a good negotiator gets it for 425k including closing costs.... eitherway it was a hell of a deal... and at 425k the place is a steal. withn the same block there's places going for 600k+....

that's the type of deal you have to find, and only do 1-3 of them per year. 

you're welcome.


----------



## sync0s (Jul 16, 2011)

forgetfulpenguin said:


> Your forgetting the part where you explain how you got all that money to be gambling that much in the first place. High quality cctv cameras and strict record keeping tell me that's doomed to fail. I certainly wouldn't try it.
> 
> If it's small quantities you could try laundering it through a service based business like _life coaching_. Might want to chose something that gives your customers a reason to want to be discrete and pay in cash, like offering_ sexual dysfunction relief through hypnotic suggestion_ or something.


Buy chips at the table. There will be no record besides camera. Don't use a players card or anything like that. Go with a couple grand, play a hundred (just for fun) and cash out. They won't say a word.

However, this won't launder your money, because there is no record (mentioned above). I guess if you did like 10k or more the casino might make you fill out a form. Do some research on how professional poker players do their taxes and you might be on to something, who knows.


----------



## Gamberro (Jul 17, 2011)

redivider said:


> free publications. i don't know what they're called around where you live but it's like a newspaper but with a bunch of classifieds. also, look for 'hip' places. don't go buying foreclosed pieces of garbage in the worst neighborhood in town.
> 
> a townhome that was foreclosed on and was going on firesale went for 125k. the guy changed 1 bathroom and did one of those facelifts in the kitchen, put in stainless steel appliances, 40k TOPS. 5 months later it's on sale for 460k, a good negotiator gets it for 425k including closing costs.... eitherway it was a hell of a deal... and at 425k the place is a steal. withn the same block there's places going for 600k+....
> 
> ...


Thank you, but more of what I was looking for was info on how to do the physical improvements. I have experience with certain house improvement, I can do HVAC and insulation shit, a tad bit of experience sealing basements, but that's it. Is there literature I could learn that shit from instead of years of trial and error?


----------



## purpcraze (Jul 20, 2011)

I would say go to your local home improvement store and ask if they or they know of anyone who puts on home improvement seminars. I know the big orange one where i live will go over everything from putting up a backyard fence to installing toilets and sinks and everything inbetween during one summer.


----------



## GrowingSinceDawn (Jul 22, 2011)

Download tor. Go to bitcoin.org and download a bitcoin wallet. Search for the hidden wiki. Go to silk road. Find some one who wants to swap bitcoins for cash. Swap cash for bitcoins. Convert bitcoins back into cash by selling bit coins using mtgox.com. Enjoy spending your laundered clean money. No cut from money launderer. no govt suspicion and no need to buy antiques paintings etc.

You can probably find straight legit swaps for cash for bitcoin using mtgox.


----------



## tytefade (Jul 27, 2011)

IgrowBIGG said:


> Yes, or three or four trustworth buyers who dont know about eachother . Im beyond retail homie lbs n up i would never deal retail if u wanna b makin ne kinda real money in retail u got a huge chance of getting caught so many diff ways and variables. Wholesale is much better. Get rid of it all at one time and only make transactions a couple times a month. And if ur producin the super dank then everyone wants it


hell ya thats where its at. i just recently started like a month ago selling half a zip. Now im picking up quties and im trying to get lbs but im not sure what price i should be getting it for. Im down in Texas and i know people that get their stuff shipped here from cali through ups. Is that safe or legit? and how much do sell your lbs for?


----------



## tytefade (Jul 27, 2011)

IgrowBIGG said:


> Hello. I grow of course and within the next year or two i will be starting to make some more money. Too much so that the 5 or 10k the bank lets you deposit each month is holdin me back a little. I would appreciate it if anyone who has or has had exp w this topic and knows the workings of laundering to plez enlightin me and the roi community. THX.
> 
> This is an article I found that is quite interesting but not as in depth as I would like.
> 
> http://www.wisebread.com/how-to-launder-money


Hey i want to start buying lbs at a time but slowly start off. maybe wit 1lb and go up from their. what would be a decent price? im in texas and their going for 3200 to 3400 over here.


----------



## doser (Jul 27, 2011)

wish I had your problem
Right on DUDE!!!!


----------



## doser (Jul 27, 2011)

stupidclown said:


> apply for a tax id number for a small import company. order cheap shit from china off tradekey.com sell it or trow it away, what ever and get a recipt book write them for sales you didn't make keep good records open a biz account single owner depost all you green money there. but pay taxes or they will get you


This sounds like a good idea.
You'll need an import license
get an import broker off the internet, fill in some blanks and suddenly shit is flooding in from overseas' Fake re-sell it for monster markup and boom. 
Clean cash
Get stoned and sell shit on ebay or give it away!
Make sure ya don't fuck up the paperwork or you'll have bigger problems than where to hide money


----------



## kanx (Jul 29, 2011)

GreenThumbBill said:


> What the hell are you talking about? Valet cars? WTF??? When you valet a car you just park it!
> 
> Are you talking about auto DETAILING maybe? Where you clean, vacuum, polish etc.?


Over here in Britain we would consider valeting a car , to be cleaning it up inside , polishing it etc, removing scratches if they arnt to deep.

The inventory is small , and can last for so long , even if you are actually using it.

Good way to cover money , esp if you are a painter or have some practise atleast flattening/polishing car's up.

If you actually have the trade behind you , you could even tell people to stop by so you can fix dmg on there car for free ,and say they paid "x" in cash.

End of the day most cost in vehicle respraying/polishing is usually in the labour.


----------



## ralp817 (Feb 9, 2012)

i have given this some thought. get a whole bunch of disposable debit cards. some dont even ask you for your info.


----------



## RangerJ (Feb 10, 2012)

Most ask for your social and a billing address


----------



## hope full (Feb 10, 2012)

Fuck. You just gotta start a bizz man, why not? Make money and keep money clean? Or rent a house buy a shit load of safes dig a hole down into the foundation throw the money in the safes throw them in the hole, cover the hole, by the way folks wen you bury shit in tue ground its gonna move within a few years been there done it, and wasnt fun lol


----------



## smoothforyou2 (Feb 10, 2012)

KaleoXxX said:


> what i would do is fill a storage unit, in someone elses or a fake name, and just fill it with boxes of cash. no need to wory about banks or IRS but dont tell anyone where your cashstash is and even make sure no one follows you


i would be way to noid to put boxes of cash in a storage unit. there is alot of ways to make money legit try starting a cash business car wash laundry mat etc slowly funnel it pay some taxes plus its good for the country.


----------



## smoothforyou2 (Feb 10, 2012)

ralp817 said:


> i have given this some thought. get a whole bunch of disposable debit cards. some dont even ask you for your info.


i think its federal law now they have to get your info.


----------



## velhinha (Feb 10, 2012)

This is an interesting topic. I&#8217;ve often wondered how the cartel does it. I think they open small businesses like taco trucks, nail salons & thrift stores. I always wondered as I was walking through outdoor flea markets how those sock guys sold enough pairs of socks to make a living. Think about it, socks? Sock guy imports his socks from China at X price and sells them to &#8220;Homer Simpson&#8221; on Saturday for XXX /cash only. What does sock guy care if he has to pay taxes on XXX. Cost of doing business, right?. That probably happens. Socks. I&#8217;d ever do it, but an interesting topic.


----------



## jpill (Feb 10, 2012)

stop fucking around and buy as much gold as you can. 

Read this again in 2 years and tell me if i'm wrong.


----------



## *BUDS (Feb 10, 2012)

Betting, 2 chances say a football game at the line (both teams paying 1.90 each).As transactions above $10000 are reported put for eg 4000 on one team at one betting outlet and 4000 on the other at a different outlet, one will win and you will collect $7600 by cheque (you dont want cash as your worried carrying so much) .this means you paid 5% 'tax' or the cost of cleaning.
main points
1 have several betting outlets to place the bets.
2 dont do it every week ,maybe once a month (cleans $90000 a year)
3 Deposit the cheques to different bank agencies.
4 mums the word.


i found this all on the net ^^


----------



## Catchin22 (Feb 10, 2012)

I've never once done this or sold anything for profit even, but I do think that if you even need to ask others for advice on this you should not even remotely consider it, you're setting yourself up for disaster. Seriously, if you aren't smart enough to figure out stuff like this on your own you better pick another clean legit profitable business.


----------



## fslashthroat (Feb 10, 2012)

*BUDS said:


> Betting, 2 chances say a football game at the line (both teams paying 1.90 each).As transactions above $10000 are reported put for eg 4000 on one team at one betting outlet and 4000 on the other at a different outlet, one will win and you will collect $7600 by cheque (you dont want cash as your worried carrying so much) .this means you paid 5% 'tax' or the cost of cleaning.
> main points
> 1 have several betting outlets to place the bets.
> 2 dont do it every week ,maybe once a month (cleans $90000 a year)
> ...


And what happens if the game gets cancelled/delayed, or the teams draw? Assuming your betting for a win in English football, you wouldn't get ANYTHING back from a draw or if either team won in extra time AFAIK


----------



## phillipchristian (Feb 10, 2012)

I had the same problem till someone put me on to washing the money through foreign countries. I have bank accounts in Panama and Costa Rica now and i haven't had a problem in 7 years. All legit; you even get a corporate credit card and debit card that you can use in the U.S. that the IRS can't track back to you. It's pretty easy. You just have to go there to set the accounts up.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Feb 10, 2012)

Betting is too risky if you hit its awesome fosho but if you lose its gone..


----------



## ralp817 (Feb 11, 2012)

if you want a business best way to go is a laundromat, almost no overhead and you dictate how much you make. dont open one with dry cleaning unless you wanna actually work there. otherwise just get the quarter washing machines and dryers, change the cash to quarters and feed it to the bank reasonably.


----------



## *BUDS (Feb 11, 2012)

fslashthroat said:


> And what happens if the game gets cancelled/delayed, or the teams draw? Assuming your betting for a win in English football, you wouldn't get ANYTHING back from a draw or if either team won in extra time AFAIK


You know nothing about betting ,do you? i said its line betting, 50/50 chance someone must win, what are you talking about the draw,extra time?. 
eg ny giants +2.5 vs patroits -2.5, both teams at 1.90, excludes extra time. Must be too confusing.


----------



## *BUDS (Feb 11, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Betting is too risky if you hit its awesome fosho but if you lose its gone..


You know nothing about betting ,do you?


----------



## phillipchristian (Feb 11, 2012)

Betting is the most retarded way to wash money. Even if it works out like you say this guy still has to deposit the money in the bank and therefore will be responsible for paying income tax on it. In the U.S. all income derived from gambling is considered and taxed at ordinary income rates. Therefore this guy is gonna have to add this to his income for the year and the government is gonna take 40% of it. The point was to NOT have to pay some ridiculous amounts to have the money washed. 40% sounds ridiculous to me.


----------



## fslashthroat (Feb 11, 2012)

*BUDS said:


> You know nothing about betting ,do you? i said its line betting, 50/50 chance someone must win, what are you talking about the draw,extra time?.
> eg ny giants +2.5 vs patroits -2.5, both teams at 1.90, excludes extra time. Must be too confusing.



I was talking about proper football


----------



## Panduh (Feb 12, 2012)

Forewarning... I believe money laundering is a minimum six-year sentence. Id suggest storing your money somewhere else


----------



## outofbodyspecial (Feb 12, 2012)

Buy diamonds. Easier to store than money, and no paper trail.


----------



## Panduh (Feb 12, 2012)

Diamonds... very hard to find diamonds that arent in jewelry.


----------



## outofbodyspecial (Feb 15, 2012)

Panduh said:


> Diamonds... very hard to find diamonds that arent in jewelry.


Yeah, pretty hard to find "loose" diamonds in stores. Found mine at Chinatown, in a store that fronted as selling clocks


----------



## dank smoker420 (Feb 15, 2012)

^^haha you know where to look!! how random how does diamonds even come up in a converstaion at a clock store? 
if you guys wanna wash money throw it in the washer haha jk 
just buy stuff that doesnt go down in value 
or i would go with the betting thing a page back. looks easy and smart. and you dont lose to much compared to what you could lose if something went wrong with your stach of money. 
what about a saftey deposit box? you can put money in those. depends on how big it is you could fit alot


----------



## dank smoker420 (Feb 15, 2012)

outofbodyspecial said:


> Yeah, pretty hard to find "loose" diamonds in stores. Found mine at Chinatown, in a store that fronted as selling clocks


what is the average price for a 1 carat diamond not from a jewler who makes it up


----------



## ChronicObsession (Feb 15, 2012)

IgrowBIGG said:


> Hello. I grow of course and within the next year or two i will be starting to make some more money. Too much so that the 5 or 10k the bank lets you deposit each month is holdin me back a little. I would appreciate it if anyone who has or has had exp w this topic and knows the workings of laundering to plez enlightin me and the roi community. THX.
> 
> This is an article I found that is quite interesting but not as in depth as I would like.
> 
> http://www.wisebread.com/how-to-launder-money


First you learn how to play high stakes No Limit Texas Holdem poker, then you take your 10K, invest it at a casino poker table, exchange for chips, win a few hands and take the fish money, then exchange your chips and go home with fresh money X2
oh by the way, that was fictional advice, so it may not work best for you if you are a real person


----------



## overgrowem (Feb 15, 2012)

dank smoker420 said:


> what is the average price for a 1 carat diamond not from a jewler who makes it up


Diamonds are assets where a little knowlede goes a long way, But U MUST have that knowledge.Without getting into the whole what's it worth thing,I'll say these things about aquiring them.Buy rings only out of the paper etc.from individuals(no reciets or records)Buy only Round diamonds,standard depth, not shallow cuts,buy no diamonds less than1/3 caret,1/2 c is better,buy none larger than 1 1/2 caret until U have considerable experience.U must buy them cheap(doable,U are dealing with divorcees often who are anxious to get rid of bad vibes).Buy diamonds that have the plastic card,given by the stores when they sell them or an appraisal(important for those not very experienced).U get to wear them sometimes,put on a couple they feed off each other. They are chick magnets when she sees them on a man her head snaps around like someone grabed her face mask.


----------



## overgrowem (Feb 15, 2012)

dank smoker420 said:


> what is the average price for a 1 carat diamond not from a jewler who makes it up


Pricing out diamonds is not complicated but is involved,U would do well to get a person who knows the bussines to give U help(lessons).A 1 caret diamond has 100 points,U buy them based on $/pt.setting included in this price.U sell them for a round figure to someone that doesn't have your knowledge.Get a 10 x lense(loop)and just start looking,U will learn rapidly.U can see many diamonds at pawn shops,but be very carefull buying there if U are not experienced.


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 15, 2012)

buy a nice car cash, put on the paperwork that you paid way less (like 1500 or something). Pay the taxes, sell it for the amt you paid. If you know cars you could actually make more than you put in.


----------



## outofbodyspecial (Feb 16, 2012)

dank smoker420 said:


> what is the average price for a 1 carat diamond not from a jewler who makes it up


As others have stated, there are many kinds/class of diamonds- cut, color, carat, clarity. I won't go into detail, but a good diamond is priced at around 2k-2.5k per carat. 

Now imagine storing 2.5k in cash vs storing a carat of diamond, or better yet, multiply it by a hundred.


----------



## clobbersaurus (Feb 17, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> buy a nice car cash, put on the paperwork that you paid way less (like 1500 or something). Pay the taxes, sell it for the amt you paid. If you know cars you could actually make more than you put in.


Seems like a great idea, can't think of any reason why this wouldn't work unless your choice of cars was horrible.


----------



## jbsoriginality (Mar 16, 2012)

Well one good way is to start a lawn buisness, they make plenty of money! And u then need to report that income when u file ur taxes and of course report a few extra dollars u know what I'm saying?! Any small buisness like this will do, u can rent a parking lot and buy one of those steel buildings and start a carwash detail shop. Get creative but the theme is to make sure ur reporting income if u want to spend it. U can sell crap on ebay and buy ur own stuff if u wanted to and were lazy enough!


----------



## dontexist21 (Mar 19, 2012)

Every one here needs to learn about bitcoins.


----------



## drugreference (Mar 20, 2012)

dontexist21 said:


> Every one here needs to learn about bitcoins.


I really dnt like bitcoins. Id be very uncomfortable holding large amounts of money for long periods of time in bitcoins.


----------



## edsthreads (Mar 20, 2012)

Have a look here:

http://www.zoklet.net/bbs/search.php?searchid=5199555


----------



## Jgtrckr323 (Mar 20, 2012)

Wut about starting a pornsite?


----------



## cropz (Apr 7, 2012)

Find an accountant who doesn't mind a good ol' fashion bribe.


----------



## clobbersaurus (Apr 9, 2012)

dontexist21 said:


> Every one here needs to learn about bitcoins.


Bitcoin developer Jeff Garzik is quoted in the _Gawker_ article as saying that "Attempting major illicit transactions with bitcoin, given existing statistical analysis techniques deployed in the field by law enforcement, is pretty damned dumb.


----------



## joebloow (Apr 17, 2012)

I would buy ATM machines and distribute them at different locations. All you would have to do is collect the money you make from the transactions.. I would try and get some ATM machines in a casino were there is a lot of traffic coming in and out 24/7.


----------



## j to the c (Apr 20, 2012)

So the ideas here range from keeping it in your moms attic, to male prostitution. Most popular is burying it and starting a service based business,( massage, consulting, physic, faith healer,ect...), all good ideas but the government doesnt care what you put on your taxes as long as you pay taxes and claim money, they love money and will take all you can give..... I have several friends that own businesses, So I don't have to do any of that, they all pay me different amounts of money that I report and then pay taxes on, You can claim 50-70K a year without raising an eyebrow, this enables me to put my kids in private schools(10k per year per kid)-by far our best investment!!! also between my "50k" per year in self empyloyed tax rate and my wifes 40k job, and the other 50k in cash for spending, nobody thinks twice, blend in, go on vacations, live life, get credit cards, bank loans, hoiuses, cars, thats all fine, its all too easy to do, and unless your pulling down 300-400K a year, at that point you will have somebody to do that for you, till then, You need to live in the Square community and replicate their actions, blend in on paper and you will live rich and die free!!!
P.S. between us we have 12 different bank accounts/ loans that we pay on or move money around, nobody can find a thing, it took us a couple years, but PTA at a private academy is way cooler than at a regular school, Rich moms are way hotter!


----------



## DROPZILLA (Apr 20, 2012)

im surprised no ones posted this one yet..
do a BUNCH of blow and create a car company

JOHN DELOREAN








​


----------



## DrunkyTheClownNhamburgler (Apr 21, 2012)

KaleoXxX said:


> what i would do is fill a storage unit, in someone elses or a fake name, and just fill it with boxes of cash. no need to wory about banks or IRS but dont tell anyone where your cashstash is and even make sure no one follows you


dude even if you get caught you will go before a judge tell the judge if you dont get your money back you are coming for him.


----------



## DrunkyTheClownNhamburgler (Apr 21, 2012)

j to the c said:


> So the ideas here range from keeping it in your moms attic, to male prostitution. Most popular is burying it and starting a service based business,( massage, consulting, physic, faith healer,ect...), all good ideas but the government doesnt care what you put on your taxes as long as you pay taxes and claim money, they love money and will take all you can give..... I have several friends that own businesses, So I don't have to do any of that, they all pay me different amounts of money that I report and then pay taxes on, You can claim 50-70K a year without raising an eyebrow, this enables me to put my kids in private schools(10k per year per kid)-by far our best investment!!! also between my "50k" per year in self empyloyed tax rate and my wifes 40k job, and the other 50k in cash for spending, nobody thinks twice, blend in, go on vacations, live life, get credit cards, bank loans, hoiuses, cars, thats all fine, its all too easy to do, and unless your pulling down 300-400K a year, at that point you will have somebody to do that for you, till then, You need to live in the Square community and replicate their actions, blend in on paper and you will live rich and die free!!!
> P.S. between us we have 12 different bank accounts/ loans that we pay on or move money around, nobody can find a thing, it took us a couple years, but PTA at a private academy is way cooler than at a regular school, Rich moms are way hotter!


dude if you put your son in a private school he will turn faggot you really want that? and if you put ur daughter she will become a nympho most likely she wll hit on you.


----------



## edsthreads (Apr 22, 2012)

DROPZILLA said:


> im surprised no ones posted this one yet..
> do a BUNCH of blow and create a car company
> 
> JOHN DELOREAN
> ...


Man.. I LOVE that car


----------



## mrbungle79 (Nov 21, 2013)

http://www.justice.gov/usao/md/news/2013/BALTIMORECARDEALEROWNERPLEADSGUILTYTOSTRUCTURINGDEPOSITSOFOVER2MILLIONTOEVADEBANKREPOR.html


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Nov 23, 2013)

ironicchronic said:


> You cant just grow weed and buy a ferarri. the only way to do it is to have a job. you can only spend as much as you make, otherwise the irs can demand to know where you got this money, and if u cant prove the source, they take it. I would never deposit 5 grand here and there.


But you can get really lucky at a few casino's walk in get 1k in chips and have someone you can trust grab like 5k you play a bunch of games with you G then at the end of the night cash out over 5K pay the taxes and in the bank go to another and another just never too much till all you want has been washed. who knows maybe even get really good at craps and then you'll only be growing for yourself cause you just get that good I actually watched a show where some dude bought a craps table and practiced and needless to say hes rich. even roulette you can beat but I just may buy myself a casino craps table if I could roll what I want 80% of the time I can't lose.


----------



## Calismoker24 (Nov 23, 2013)

Get your credit good get some cards with 30k 40k limits. pay them off all the time. bury the rest of your stash in a good place. If u ever get into any type of problems. U have the stash u buried to help u out. Also invest in stocks or open a small business to bring legal money in.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 24, 2013)

Money laundering??? Talk to saul!


----------



## Ivone (Nov 26, 2013)

Many, many ways. Latest --> buy BTC


----------



## gfexc (Dec 26, 2013)

Whatever you do stay away from US soil www.offshorecompanysetup.biz


----------

